# “Madrid en 1957, el Franquismo era esto”



## Karlb (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

Joder Franco se dejo el presupuesto en actores


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (26 Dic 2022)

Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.

Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.

Que hoy también vivamos un mundo que nos drena los bolsillos y nos indica que pensar y decir so pena de multa y/o cárcel, no hace mejor otra dictadura de otro signo.

No, nunca hemos vivido mejor, esa gente tan elegantemente vestida no tenían ni médicos ni sistema de seguridad social como el de ahora ni ayudas a discapacitados ni nada de lo hoy en día cualquiera disfruta en esos años ni un ministro casi tenía los servicios de hoy en día.

Siempre ha sido igual, los de arriba estarán arriba y los de abajo estarán abajo, haciendo que la rueda gire, fin, no hay más.

Ningún hombre libre ilustrado se adheriría a ningún movimiento dictatorial si no está sacando algo, otra cosa es de idiotas que necesitan ser pastoreados.

Esta mas que demostrado que solo un 15-20% de la población tienen un pensamiento crítico y de estos solo un 10 no necesitará ser parte activa de una sociedad dirigida, y solo un 1% tomará la decisión de alejarse de semejante chiste de berlanga.

La prueba este hilo, decenas de citaciones de idiotas llamándome comunista o diciendo tonterías que no tienen nada que ver.

Decir que franco era un panoli con voz de pito que instauró un régimen del que casi no salimos, y si lo hicieron fue a base de miles de hombres muertos en las minas, carreteras o pantanos,no me convierte en un progre de mierda, pero en la pequeña mente de todos los que me han citado o han pensado como ellos, no hay sitio para nada más, si te metes con franco eres progre, y si no te metes eres facha, y ya está.

Es por vuestra culpa y vuestra mentalidad colmena que nos pastorean eficientemente y arrastráis a los demás, hacia el comunismo, hacia al fascismo, hacia el centrismo o hacia cualquier puta Dirección que os manden.

Sois basura prescindible, estáis donde estáis por que estabais ahí, si hubieras estado en el otro lado serías lo otro…

Insultáis a los del bando contrario y os creéis mejor que ellos, pero ambos sois lo mismo, carne de cañón que produce y consume.

Os acordáis cómo Fernando y Carlos, bribones ellos, abdicaron en la persona de José Bona porte mientras los españoles con hoces y martillos echaban a ostias a los franceses a los que estos mismos dejaron entrar en españa…

Los mismos españoles que cuando ellos solos restauraron el orden, lloraban para que volviera el rey bribón que los vendió dos veces.

SOIS NPCS, solo que no os han avisado.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:



No como ahora, claro, que es un paraíso de bienestar y equidad para todo el mundo.
En fin.


----------



## f700b (26 Dic 2022)

me Han saltado las lágrimas, 
ni un moro, negro o pancho.


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



documentate mejor de la fechas de esas fotos,eso era la republica o la zona republicana donde fueron hechas


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Empezamos el siglo xx en el puesto 15 en PIB per cápita. Se descendió a los abismos, tocamos fondo con la guerra civil y Franco nos puso en el 18.

El socialismo nos ha colocado en el 40. Y bajando a velocidad terminal. En el último año 7 puestos de golpe.

Así que los idiotas sois los que pensáis que un vertedero progre de moronegros y paguiteros con una deuda estratosférica y una industria cancelada, puede ser mejor que la España de Franco en cuanto a libertad y progreso económico y social.


----------



## javi1984 (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305010
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305013
> ...



Eso son casos extremos, pero aun asi ahora hay muchos que estan bastante peor.

Pues al menos podian tener un techo sobre sus cabezas, tener una mujer y formar una familia.


Ahora el remero español estandar, si no tiene el apoyo de su familia, solo puede aspirar a vivir realquilado en una habitacion y sin ninguna opcion de iniciar el menor contacto con el sexo opuesto, mucho menos una relacion estable.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Dic 2022)

Recordad que el IVA no existía en ese tiempo. Había un respeto por la propiedad privada brutal, como manda, nunca mejor dicho, el mandamiento del NO ROBARÁS.


----------



## Decipher (26 Dic 2022)

Que horror, no hay MENAS ni marchas de enfermos mentales orgullosos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

actores y los grises escondidos con fusiles por si se sale alguno del guion ,


----------



## Godofredo1099 (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Esas imágenes son de la guerra y la postguerra, no de 1957. También puedo sacar fotos yo hoy de los suburbios de mi ciudad, con yonquis, traperos de medio pelo, boqueras, etnianos, chabolas con tejado de uralita y narcopisos y decirte "2022 es esto", algo que evidentemente no se corresponde con la realidad.


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

franco en 1939 ,llegada a san sebastian,poco despues de limpiar la ciudad de rojos


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

celebrando el decimo aniversario del despiojamiento de bilbao


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (26 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> me Han saltado las lágrimas,
> ni un moro, negro o pancho.



Esos que señala usted era la guardia personal de Franco...jajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Dic 2022)

Guerra civil española y franquismo en color. 3 documentales ayer en TVE muy interesantes, manipulando la historia por los rojos.


A pesar del sesgo ideológico y la manipulación habitual, vale la pena ver estos 3 documentales que están en la web de Televisión española. Para quien no tenga ni idea de lo que pasó es una buena aproximación. Para los expertos volverán a confirmar lo sinvergüenzas que son quienes guionizan y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

entrada en barcelona despues de depiojar la ciudad 1939


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

que mas quisiera sanchez que ser recibido como se recibia a franco


----------



## brickworld (26 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> franco en 1939 ,llegada a san sebastian,poco despues de limpiar la ciudad de rojos



Ahi estaba hasta las larvas ya creciditas de Sabino Arana joder que alabanzas y vítores coño ni que fuera Barcelona


----------



## Cicciolino (26 Dic 2022)

Esto es como mirar un telediario de La Sexta para enterarse de lo que pasa a finales de 2022...

Sois exactamente lo mismo que los progrecillos de nuestro presente, pero derrotaos y daos la güelta.

DEP en NODO.


----------



## cortoplacista (26 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué no se le puede pegar a los músicos?


----------



## octopodiforme (26 Dic 2022)

Más libertad, menos impuestos y coacciones. 

Me quedo con la dictadura.


----------



## Bizarroff (26 Dic 2022)

40 años estuvo Franco enseñando a los españoles a no robar, fue llegar el socialismo y llenarse el país otra vez de chorizos


----------



## El pernales (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



(Modo ironic on)
Pero, como se atreven a poner esto!!
No ven que si lo comparan con la sociedad actual ,la plebe, se va a dar cuenta de que nos han engañado con la democracia y su régimen del 78. 
Borren esas imágenes, no dejen resquicios del pasado para comparar y repitan conmigo que Franco era muy malo y malvado y que la democracia es muy buena.
(Modo ironic off)


Ojalá volvieran esos años de prosperidad y bienestar, aunque creo que nunca más se va a volver a vivir de bien como se vivió en los 60 y 70 en España.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA; lo que os gusta de esa época es precisamente lo no pudo destruir el franquismo (ni los regímenes anteriores), dadas sus limitaciones (limitaciones tecnológicas, y del momento histórico).

El problema que tienen los derechistas y/o tradicionalistas es que no saben que están igual de adoctrinados-engañados que los izquierdistas, porque casi todo lo bueno de las sociedades peninsulares fue creación del PUEBLO, mientras que en la escuela, ya sea escuela franquista o socialista, nos dicen que todo es creación de las castas de expertos y de las minorías poderhabientes, y que el pueblo llano nunca ha sido nada, más que brutos y masa.

Y resulta que ahora sí, ahora eso ya sí es verdad; ahora el PUEBLO ha sido destruido y re-construido (sistema educativo obligatorio mediante) según el interés de las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

No hay ninguna diferencia *a efectos de PODER* entre un ESTADO FEMINISTA y un ESTADO NAZI o NACIONALCÁTOLICO o teocrático al estilo ISLAM.

El franquismo se vistió con ropajes nacionalcatólicos para esconder que iba a ser (como fue) la MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA... Y así fue: destrucción del mundo rural, mediante maquinización y bancarización de su existencia; hacinamiento de la población en grandes ciudades; aniquilación de la familia EXTENSA (propia de los pueblos peninsulares y formada por padres, hijos, tíos, primos, abuelos, vecinos...), sustituyendo a ésta por la familia NUCLEAR... aún operativa pero ya con grandes dosis de nocividad. Y un etcétera de nocividades y liberticidios (luego superados por la transición y luego por el progresismo).

Los que emigraron del campo a la ciudad vivieron en barrios marginales y horrendos; los hombres ya del todo embrutecidos en el trabajo asalariado, para poder aguantar esa mísera existencia (y no pensar en que fue en error emigrar, en vez de LUCHAR) se dieron al tabaco, al alcohol y a las drogas (que ya empezaban a aparecer, impulsadas por las cloacas del Estado, para cumplir su función...).

Las mujeres, por un lado fueron llevadas a una natalidad relativamente alta (tampoco tanto como nos dicen) para dotar al ESTADO de más obreros y soldados, y así poder luchar con las potencias vecinas. Al mismo tiempo, en las ciudades (¿dónde si no?) la mujer fue introducida masivamente al mundo laboral ASALARIADO... El feminismo que ahora conocemos empezó con Franco, sí, con Franco... con la "Sección Femenina" y otros colectivos similares.

Franco consiguió lo que no consiguieron los regímenes anteriores, DERROTAR AL PUEBLO, en concreto al MUNDO RURAL, que siempre fue más LIBRE.

La guerra civil del 36 llegó porque el PUEBLO estaba en un proceso insurreccional, pre-revolucionario (por desgracia sólo PRE, porque no tenía ESTRATEGIA, sólo fue voluntarista).

Obviamente el PODER (de un lado y del otro) que es el que tiene los medios (el monopolio) de crear la realidad en base a la propaganda, ha vendido esa guerra como una lucha entre dos bandos, cuando lo cierto es que en todas las guerras siempre hay tres bandos: por un lado están los dos enfrentados dentro del entramado de PODER, junto a la parte del pueblo que (por desgracia) es colaboracionista con el PODER, y el otro bando es el resto del PUEBLO (la mayoría del Pueblo, que es la que siempre sale derrotada: el único derrotado de todas las guerras con ESTADO).

*LA GUERRA CIVIL EXPLICADA A LOS JÓVENES OCHENTA AÑOS DESPUÉS*

Esa falta de unión del pueblo y falta de estrategia, es la que no hay que volver a repetir.

El enemigo del pueblo siempre ha sido, es y será el ESTADO *(y el GRAN CAPITAL, creado y sostenido por él)*... y mientras el pueblo se empeñe en mantenerlos, el pueblo será usado, sacrificado y tirado a la basura por AMBOS... Ahora estamos en el momento final del exterminio de los pueblos autóctonos, para sustituirlos por inmigración...

Esto es un asunto de ESTADO, ningún partido (que están al servicio del ESTADO) va a cambiar nada... NINGUNO.

En los prolegómenos de la guerra civil del 36 el PUEBLO asaltaba cuartelillos y cuarteles, y asaltaba a los grandes propietarios del rural y de pequeñas ciudades, y todos ellos (militares, guardias civiles y terratenientes) abandonaban sus cargos y posesiones para ir a refugiarse a las grandes ciudades. También se dio algo, pero menos, en los ambientes obreros de las grandes fábricas y ciudades.

¿Qué hace ahora la gente? Pedir más y más y más ESTADO... confiar más y más y más en los partidos políticos (y en la policía y en el ejército...)

No estamos siendo dignos de las luchas que (con mayor o menos acierto) nuestros antepasados mantuvieron contra el PODER.

El pueblo DEBE salir a la calle y tomar las instituciones, asaltarlas. Y debe expropiar al gran capital. O lo hace o no lo hace.... no hay más.

Pero todo eso no se puede hacer sin un proceso previo de difusión del mensaje, calado del mensaje, puesta en marcha de todo tipo de redes alternativas y paralelas y contra el sistema, con las que ir poco a poco creando una *relación de fuerzas con el PODER que permita dar el siguiente paso*, que podría incluir, ahora sí, violencia.

En la pre-guerra civil eso no se dio; algunos hemos tomado nota, y sabemos cual fue el error (los errores, que fueron muchos).

*Luego, a la muerte de Franco se dio otra situación pre-insurreccional que fue controlada en la llamada "transición", colaborando en ella las élites franquistas (facción liberal) y el partico comunista, con Carrillo a la cabeza (traicionando éste a sus bases).*

Siempre es igual, el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL contra el PUEBLO (sea éste católico, ateo, nazi, antinazi, derechoso o izquierdoso).
Esas divisiones y enfrentamientos del pueblo llano son precisamente creadas por el enemigo del PUEBLO (el ESTADO) para ocultar que él es el enemigo del PUEBLO... y no sólo eso, sino sobre todo para hacer creer al PUEBLO que él (el ESTADO) es necesario para mediar y poner orden, porque de lo contrario el PUEBLO se mataría entre sí, en una guerra de todos contra todos sin fin. FALSO DE TODA FALSEDAD. La guerra sin fin es la que existe desde que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL es el TODO, y el PUEBLO es la NADA.


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Esto es como mirar un telediario de La Sexta para enterarse de lo que pasa a finales de 2022...
> 
> Sois exactamente lo mismo que los progrecillos de nuestro presente, pero derrotaos y daos la güelta.
> 
> DEP en NODO.



hay que estudiar mas historia,si no queremos repetirla


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

La verdadera hispanidad, la de los *pueblos peninsulares (diferentes y diversos, unidos por su fuerza combativa contra todo tipo de poder ilegítimo)*, era y es odiada y combatida por todas las élites de poder...

El famoso "atraso" de España, lejos de ser un problema, fue su salvación.
El "atraso" era la muestra de LIBERTAD de los *pueblos peninsulares*, contra las intenciones del PODER.
Quien precisamente terminó con el "atraso" fue precisamente quién nos dicen que nos "atrasó"... El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA.... El franquismo fue el que finalmente consiguió lo que los anteriores regímenes no habían conseguido: DERROTAR AL PUEBLO.

Ortega y Gasset es alabado (o no criticado, y mucho menos demonizado) por casi todas las corrientes ideológicas.... ¿por qué será?

Ortega y Gasset:
“_*En España no ha habido apenas feudalismo; sólo que esto, lejos de ser una virtud, fue nuestra primera gran desgracia y la causa de todas las demás*_" [desgracia para las élites, de las que se sentía parte]

En varias de sus obras Ortega se entristece de que la ruralidad ibérica sea tan amante de su libertad, rechace la jerarquía y miren como un igual a la gente que tiene por encima. Para él, el problema estriba en “_*que es un país donde la masa es incapaz de prestar adoración al superior*_”... “_*Las masas se han hecho indóciles frente a las minorías; no las obedecen, no las siguen, no las respetan, sino que, por el contrario, las dan de lado y las suplantan*_”.

Pasó Ortega cinco años de su vida en Alemania y quedó enamorado del respeto servil que encontró de la masa a los Heer (señores). Le fascinó observar, el cómo la élite universitaria alemana entre la que vivió, apreciaba fervorosamente el Manu Smriti (código de Manú) escrito por los indios arios, que codifica el sistema de castas hereditario y las etapas de la vida de los nacidos dos veces (miembros de las tres castas superiores). Insiste en sus escritos en que se necesita importar a la España plebeya la actitud de reverencia sincera que observó en el pueblo alemán hacia los ricos, poderosos y funcionarios. En sus años en Alemania quedará encandilado en especial por Hegel y Nietzsche.

Ortega apreciará reverencialmente al filósofo alemán Hegel (1770-1831). De él aprenderá que el Estado es nada menos que das irdische-Göttliche, esto es, “lo terrenal divino”. “_*Todo lo que el hombre es, se lo debe al Estado; sólo dentro de él tiene su ser. Todo el valor que el hombre posee, toda su realidad espiritual la tiene a través del Estado*_”, “*toda actividad tiene su principio y su ejecución en la unidad decisiva de un Jefe*”, “_*en el Estado es donde se realiza concreta y positivamente la libertad*_”, dirá Hegel.

La misma idea fuerza planteada por Nietzsche en cuanto a la educación será planteada por Ortega y Gasset cuando hable de su “*pedagogía social como programa político*”, del “*Estado como educador social*” o de la “_*nacionalización de las masas*_”. En Los problemas nacionales y la juventud Ortega dirá que: _*“la masa-pueblo vegeta de una manera infrahumana, necesita de los pocos, de los elegidos, de las aristocracias morales para que concreten y orienten su volición hacia un ideal social determinado*_”. “_*El Estado y no el pueblo es el único ente con legitimidad para ejercer la educación de sus miembros… El Estado ha de ser el centro de la energía ciudadana y sólo a través de él se debe dar la actividad social de moralización de la comunidad*_”.

Ortega habla de la necesidad de un Estado más poderoso que obligue, de una vez, a las gentes del campo a arrodillarse ante los aristoi o minorías selectas, como él las llamaba. Había que hacer olvidar al ibérico rústico y montaraz, mediante el control férreo de la escuela obligatoria, sus tradiciones concejiles, colectivistas, comunales y comunitarias de las que ya nos habló, por ejemplo, en sus investigaciones etnográficas, el aragonés Joaquín Costa.

Ortega, que identifica “vida local” con “vida no nacional” dice que “_*el localismo en que vive de hecho España no puede aprovecharse directamente para fines nacionales*_ [léase estatales]”.

La resistencia vigorosa de la sociedad rural hispánica ha sido un freno y un lastre pesadísimo para el desarrollo del poder imperial del Estado español y así lo remarcó Ortega. Ortega añorará el verdadero feudalismo que se desplegó del río Elba hacia oriente en el que había obediencia y respeto del Knecht (siervo) al Herr (señor). Propondrá importar ese espíritu para conseguir moldear las almas y las mentes de las masas ibéricas con el fin de elevar al Estado y al Capital hacia cotas más elevadas.

Esto está casi conseguido hoy en día.

Que del río Elba hacia Lisboa no haya habido necesidad de abolir la esclavitud en ningún momento de la historia desde el siglo V hacia nuestros días es por un motivo: porque no existía y fue abolida por las gentes de nuestra ruralidad; esto le descomponía sobremanera a nuestro “gran” pensador (Ortega es festejado, alabado y ensalzado por toda la actual élite política y social; centenares y centenares de calles, colegios, institutos, centros culturales, premios, una poderosa fundación… llevan su nombre).

Recomendó Ortega y Gasset a los dirigentes del Estado militarizar el campo y convertir al Ejército y al funcionariado en el centro de la vida nacional. Explicó que lo más urgente para combatir el pensamiento aldeano era “_*germanizar España*_”. También quería expresar lo mismo cuando insistía en la necesidad de “_*europeizar España*_”.

Para Ortega el ejército estatal era, textualmente, _*“una de las creaciones más maravillosas de la espiritualidad humana*_”. En el ejército del Estado veía “_*la acumulación de altísimas virtudes y de genialidad*_”. Consideraba a “_*la guerra un motor biológico y un impulso espiritual que son altos valores de la humanidad*_” y a la imposición por la fuerza de las armas “_*no una fuerza bruta, sino fuerza espiritual*_”.

Sobre el pueblo y las gentes populares decía: “_*el Estado debe ser el Todo, el pueblo no debe actuar por sí mismo. La misión del pueblo es comprender que ha venido al mundo para ser dirigido, influido, representado, organizado. Pero, se ha de insistir, que no ha venido al mundo para hacer todo esto por sí. Se ha de referir la vida de la masa a la instancia superior, constituida por las minorías excelentes*_”.

El Cronista oficial del Estado español en los años del franquismo, Victor Ruiz Albéniz (1885- 1954), inspirado por los escritos de Ortega y Gasset, en su libro La conquista de Vizcaya propone establecer por ley un mínimo de dos “_*castas” sociales: la primera la de los militares, ricos y altos funcionarios. Y la segunda la de “los que quedan en obligación y servidumbre para con ellos*_”

Extraído de *REPICO CAMPANAS, LLAMANDO AL COMBATE.*


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

*El liberalismo o neoliberalismo contrario al ESTADO no existe más que en la imaginación de los estatófilos*, porque lo único que predica es reducir el intervencionismo del Estado en materia económica, pero *deja sin tocar lo esencial del Estado, que es el ejército, la policía y la judicatura, es decir, los poderes coercitivos y represivos... porque son estos poderes estatales los que, precisamente, protegen la propiedad privada del poder económico.

La defensa (física y jurídica) es muy cara y muy complicada de gestionar para el GRAN CAPITAL (no sería viable), por eso éste delega en el ESTADO dichas funciones. Así, el ESTADO, con los impuestos que cobra al PUEBLO (con el expolio al PUEBLO), costea los gastos de defensa del GRAN CAPITAL, pero garantizándose al mismo tiempo el monopolio de la violencia y la justicia (es decir, las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO se garantizan a sí mismas su existencia vía expolio del PUEBLO). Todos salen ganando menos... menos el PUEBLO, que es sometido y expoliado por partida doble, por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.*

Lectura recomendada: *EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*


----------



## alas97 (26 Dic 2022)

Dice uno por ahí arriba que no había panchos.

jajajajajajaja

le animo que busque videos de la época de panchilandia. Vais a flipar. de paso estaban recibiendo españoles, hasta que felipe gonzales hizo el llamado a la repatriación.

Y de los países moros idem.

Ahora una mano negra a jodido todo, no hay un lugar del mundo donde no esté convertido en estercolero.

Y si, tiene un nombre el culpable. RUSIA Y LA IZQUIERDA.

Hasta África iba camino del desarrollo.



En fin.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

Quien manda es el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, siendo indiferente su filiación política o religiosa (ideologías creadas para consumo del PUEBLO).

Lectura recomendada:
*EL PARLAMENTARISMO COMO SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN*

El mero hecho de que alguien quiera ser político ya indica que en su carácter, en sus genes, está el de querer mandar sobre los demás, el de mentir por sistema, el de la hipocresía, la desvergüenza, la falta de honradez, la falta de honor, etc.

Y si por un casual alguien que quiere ser político no es nada de eso, da igual, porque en cuanto entra en ese mundo, o se convierte y adapta a él, o no tiene nada que hacer.

Es absurdo pensar en políticos buenos, porque el problema, no son las personas, que también, sino sobre todo las ESTRUCTURAS y las INSTITUCIONES (el ESTADO) las cuales fueron creadas por minorías poderhabientes mirando por su interés, no por el interés del PUEBLO.

Y dentro de esas minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO, los políticos sólo son unos más, y no los más importantes.

Todo dentro del ESTADO funciona a modo corporativo; funciona así y no puede funcionar de otra manera dada su naturaleza, origen y objetivos. El ESTADO en sí mismo es una propiedad privada con ánimo de lucro (más concretamente una mafia).

El ESTADO lo conforman (lo crearon) unas minorías poderhabientes mirando por sus intereses. Toda aquella persona del pueblo llano que crea que el ESTADO es necesario y no sólo eso, sino que además es algo de lo que el PUEBLO se dotó de forma voluntaria, está profundamente equivocado.

Por su parte, el periodismo sirve a los intereses del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, ahora y siempre. Simplemente sucede que cuanto más tiempo pasa, más poder adquiere dicho dúo, y por tanto, más poder adquieren sus lacayos, en este caso el periodismo. Y más se ENVILECE y CORROMPE todo, mandantes y mandados (sí, el PUEBLO está tanto o más corrompido que el PODER).

El ESTADO lo conforman (para el caso concreto de lo que se conoce como España, y para el resto de Estados algo similar):

1- El *ESTADO MAYOR* DE LA DEFENSA (EMAD), antes JUJEM (Junta de Jefes del* Estado Mayor*) y antes AEM (Alto *Estado Mayor*). Fijaos que en las tres denominaciones existe la expresión* "ESTADO MAYOR"* (porque el *ESTADO *es ante todo, y por encima de todo, el *EJÉRCITO*).
2- El Alto Funcionariado
3- El Gran Capital (estatal y privado).
4- El Clero (católico, islámico, etc.)
5- La casta política (actores-ejecutores)
6- La casta intelectual y estetocrática (siempre al servicio del PODER, incluso, y sobre todo, los "alternativos")

Y todo ello, como digo, con los medios de comunicación haciendo DIGERIBLE por el pueblo todo lo que generan las facciones del poder antecitadas.

Todos los asuntos CALIENTES (feminismo, inmigracionismo, islamofilia, LGTB, pandemismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.) y los que no lo son (o no parecen serlo)... TODOS ELLOS son ASUNTOS DE ESTADO, y tienen la ruta perfectamente marcada... y ésta sólo se modifica cuando cambia la relación de fuerzas entre dichos grupos de poder, o bien por injerencias de potencias externas (ESTADOS)... y cuando se modifica, no es a favor de los intereses del pueblo, sino de nuevo en contra... Los sistemas de dominación se adaptan a las condiciones objetivas que se van dando, mientras que el pueblo está a por uvas... (o creyendo que el fascismo es la solución, como así piensan muchos de este foro).

*La única solución es que el ahora "pueblo" (con minúsculas, de facto, populacho) vuelva a ser lo que fue, es decir, vuelva a ser PUEBLO, y vuelva a enfrentarse al PODER, y tome las riendas de su destino, **poniendo fin al ESTADO y al GRAN CAPITAL**.

Lectura recomendada:
REPICO CAMPANAS, LLAMANDO AL COMBATE

¿Hará eso el pueblo o preferirá seguir dividido y enfrentado, al mismo tiempo que es exterminado y sustituido por inmigración?*

Mientras discuten y se ODIAN los españoles, todos ellos, TODOS, son sustituidos por inmigración, también los de izquierdas, claro (y las feministas, y los homosexuales, todos, TODOS, TODAS y TODES).

Europa en 30 años ya no será europea, y seguirá siendo imperialista gracias a los inmigrantes, porque sin inmigración Europa ya habría caído... que es lo que yo deseo, que caiga, porque así ya no vendrán los inmigrantes y ya no seremos tildados de racistas y xenófobos... y quizá con esa caída del bienestarismo sea aún posible la Revolución Popular Axiológica, de abajo hacia arriba, que yo propongo.

Todo aquel que quiera seguir con el BIENESTARISMO no tiene más remedio que aceptar la inmigración masiva... porque con ella *el bienestarismo aguantará (o lo harán aguantar, para fidelizar a los inmigrantes) unos años má*s... Sin inmigración, dada la natalidad Europea, repito, Europa ya habría colapsado... Por supuesto la baja natalidad está planeada también. Aún así, y debido a los acontecimientos (crisis económica, energética, guerra, etc.) el bienestarismo aguantará aún menos de lo previsto. Veremos como gestionan la inmigración a partir de ese momento; pero tienen mucho margen habida cuenta de que al PUEBLO lo tienen como siempre dividido y enfrentado o pensando en asuntos nimios o secundarios; o directamente infantilizado. Dicho lo cual, repito, mi DEBER es creer en el PUEBLO (por muy destruido que esté) y no creer en el PODER (el destructor del PUEBLO).

Ningún sistema fascista (lo digo porque en el foro hay muchos fascistas) arreglaría nada, porque lo que se necesita es LIBERTAD, no seguridad y control por medio de un PODER CENTRALIZADO. A mayor concentración del PODER, y mayor seguridad y mayor control... mayor degradación del ser humano.

Mientras el PUEBLO se lo piensa (o se dedica a seguir VEGETANDO EN VIDA... eso es el BIENESTARISMO y no otra cosa) o se dedica a odiarse entre sí mediante las religiones políticas creadas a tal efecto (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, pandemismo, etc., *así como sus antis, aún más falsos*), la rueda sigue girando, y la AGENDA cumpliéndose.

Por lo demás, y si hablamos de la corrupción (por ejemplo la del R78), hay que decir que ésta es INHERENTE al sistema de dominación en el que vivimos; y dentro de él, los que más opciones de corromperse tienen en materia de dinero son los que están en el poder, en un momento dado. Pero no sólo se corrompen los de arriba, y no sólo en materia dineraria... NO. La peor corrupción es la MORAL, y de ella no se salva nadie, y menos que nadie el PUEBLO; sí, nosotros estamos tanto o más corrompidos moralmente que las élites de poder. El pueblo ha sido degradado por las minorías poderhabientes, de tal forma que la gente sea incapaz de tomar las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, y se limite a pretender llevar una vida de goces y placeres materiales, a imitación de los de arriba, con la esperanza de llegar a ese "arriba".

Ya lo decía Salviano de Marsella allá por el siglo V, en el fin del imperio romano: que el pueblo estaba tanto o más degradado y envilecido que las élites de poder romanas. Eso, y no otra cosa es lo que hay ahora. Y sólo tomando conciencia de ello, es decir, tomando conciencia de en qué nos hemos convertido, tendremos alguna opción de revertir la situación, de alejarnos del despeñadero de la INFRAHUMANIDAD en el que estamos instalados. En Roma implantaron el PAN Y CIRCO; y en la modernidad implantaron el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR; el cuento siempre termina igual: mandantes y mandados absolutamente corrompidos.

Como he dicho, los medios de comunicación son los que hacen DIGERIBLES por el pueblo todas las construcciones ideológicas abominables que surgen desde arriba. Las decoran de tal forma que no sólo son digeribles, sino que incluso el pueblo las toma como suyas. En el caso de la corrupción, criticando y persiguiendo lo SECUNDARIO (personas que se corrompen) legitiman, de facto, al SISTEMA y a los que crearon el sistema, que son los CORRUPTORES por excelencia. Así se consigue que el PUEBLO, corrompido moralmente hasta las trancas (y monetariamente no... no porque no quieran, sino porque no pueden) se crea mejor que las élites de poder. Es decir, el pueblo toma el papel de víctima que es precisamente lo que interesa al PODER...

Pero...

Los habitantes de una sociedad no son sólo víctimas, sino CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que en ella sucede. El victimismo del pueblo es precisamente lo que la clase dominante quiere. Una víctima no es responsable, igual que un niño no lo es; y al igual que un niño, el no-responsable, el irresponsable adulto, necesita TUTELA desde arriba y es obediente, es dócil. Por contra, una persona que asume su RESPONSABILIDAD y las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, en tanto que humanos adultos, es un rival peligroso para las clases dominantes. Por tanto, los habitantes de las sociedades modernas son (somos) responsables de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedades (degradación y degeneración a velocidades jamás conocidas). Es así, no hay más; y mientras nadie asuma SU RESPONSABILIDAD, todo seguirá el curso actual, y a velocidades aún mayores.

El ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (que defienden tanto los fascistas como los antifascistas) es el que nos ha DESHUMANIZADO, porque es LIBERTICIDA, y crea sujetos dóciles aptos para su mejor pastoreo, volcados en producir y consumir, además de enfrentados entre sí.

Antes las personas vivían en comunidades en las que todos se necesitaban mutuamente, eran sociedades con relaciones HORIZONTALES, entre iguales, mientras que con el estado de bienestar (con el ESTADO, en definitiva) a medida que éste ha ido creciendo ha ido eliminando todo ese tejido horizontal de relaciones interdependientes para ser sustituido por un sistema VERTICAL de relaciones en las que los sujetos ATOMIZADOS tienen dependencia absoluta y exclusiva del sistema, pudiendo permitirse el lujo de ODIAR a todos sus iguales.

Eso es el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, y no el dinero que éste da a uno o a otros. El ESTADO DE BIENESTAR es la mejor herramienta del sistema de dominación porque DESTRUYE la CONVIVENCIA, destruye a los humanos. Por eso, lejos de estar tristes porque veamos cerca la desaparición del estado de bienestar, debemos verlo como una oportunidad para, de una vez y por todas, tomar las riendas de nuestro futuro, junto a nuestros iguales, sin castas de expertos que dirijan nuestras vidas, para crear una sociedad en la que la convivencia, el amor y la VERDAD vuelvan a ser las bases sobre la que se sustente. Una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas omnisoberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada SÍ (pero conseguida sin trabajo asalariado o el mínimo posible), y pueblo en armas.

Pero entrando en el terreno de lo material y del dinero hay que decir que e*l liberalismo o neoliberalismo contrario al ESTADO no existe más que en la imaginación de los estatófilos*, porque lo único que predica es reducir el intervencionismo del Estado en materia económica, pero *deja sin tocar lo esencial del Estado, que es el ejército, la policía y la judicatura, es decir, los poderes coercitivos y represivos... porque son estos poderes estatales los que, precisamente, protegen la propiedad privada del poder económico.

La defensa (física y jurídica) es muy cara para el GRAN CAPITAL (no sería viable), por eso éste delega en el ESTADO dichas funciones. Así, el ESTADO, con los impuestos que cobra al PUEBLO (con el expolio al PUEBLO), costea los gastos de defensa del GRAN CAPITAL, pero garantizándose al mismo tiempo el monopolio de la violencia y la justicia (es decir, las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO se garantizan a sí mismas su existencia vía expolio del PUEBLO). Todos salen ganando menos... menos el PUEBLO, que es sometido y expoliado por partida doble, por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.*

Lectura recomendada: *EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*

Y en lo esencial, los neoliberales tampoco discuten el modelo de sanidad. No hay diferencia entre sanidad privada y estatal, ambas son DESHUMANIZADAS, INFRAHUMANIZANTES (si alguien tenía dudas, la pandemia debería habérselas disipado) y al servicio del poder y del dinero... *Sí, la sanidad "pública" (en realidad ESTATAL) también está al servicio del CAPITAL*, y para ocultar eso se lleva el debate al terreno de las privatizaciones y del amiguismo y la corrupción, cuando el montante total del dinero que se llevan los corruptos y los "amigos" no es ni el 1% de lo que gasta el sistema de sanidad público, *siendo destinada la mayor partida de dicho gasto a pagar (no casualmente) a las MULTINACIONALES megacapitalistas-ultraliberales del sector farmacéutico e industrias auxiliares de equipamiento.

Y en educación lo mismo: FALSO DEBATE, porque los programas educativos de la enseñanza pública (que es OBLIGATORIA hasta los 16 años ¿por qué será?) y la privada son, en esencia, idénticos, es decir, adoctrinan exactamente igual según los intereses del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (si acaso la educación estatal educa más en el sentido que interesa al ESTADO, y la educación privada hace más hincapié en los intereses del CAPITAL).*

Y el debate sobre el individualismo-colectivismo también es equivocado, o directamente FALSO, como todos los demás, porque un colectivo LIBRE sólo se puede formar a partir de INDIVIDUOS LIBRES (no a partir de esclavos o delegacionistas en el PODER, ni a partir de individualistas). El colectivo (lo colectivo) debe ser creado (para bien y para mal) por el PUEBLO, no por minorías poderhabientes que inventan un ESTADO mirando por su interés.

*Precisamente hoy en día estamos atomizados porque en las tareas básicas de la vida no necesitamos a nuestros iguales (amigos, vecinos, familiares, compañeros) mediante relaciones horizontales de interdependencia, basadas en el AMOR, sino que dependemos del ESTADO y nos relacionamos con él de forma VERTICAL, jerárquica y a través del DINERO (los impuestos), mercantilizando así toda nuestra existencia (eso es el capitalismo); sí, todas las actividades que antes se hacían entre todos y por AMOR (el cuidado de niños y mayores sin ir más lejos), AHORA SE HACEN POR DINERO (mercenarios-as de los cuidados) y a todo ello lo llaman PROGRESO (en perfecta comunión y acuerdo, estatófilos y neoliberales; izquierdas y derechas, nazis y antinazis).*

En resumen:* estamos SEPARADOS en todas aquellas tareas y actividades que dignifican y ELEVAN la condición humana; y al mismo tiempo estamos perfectamente UNIDOS en todo aquello que REBAJA la condición humana*, por ejemplo: monetización-mercantilización de la existencia; incapacidad para la reflexión y el discernimiento; y algo en lo que, más que unidos, estamos FUSIONADOS: en el ocio degradante y embrutecedor.

Con la guerra de Ucrania (por ejemplo) sucede como con todo lo demás; se crean dos bandos en el pueblo llano para que discutan entre ellos.

El PUEBLO LLANO está dividido y enfrentado en mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos que el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL genera para consumo del PUEBLO.

Mujer-Hombre
Heterosexuales- Homosexuales
Izquierda-Derecha
Fascistas-antifascistas
Viejos-Jóvenes
Padres-hijos
Carnívoros-Veganos
Feministas-Antifeministas
Españolistas-Independentistas
Islamófilos-Islamófobos
Inmigracionistas-Xenófobos
Animalistas-Taurinos
Funcionarios-No funcionarios
Y otras decenas de divisiones y enfrentamientos de orden menor...

Obviamente, en lo que sí está UNIDO el PUEBLO es en todo aquello que DESTRUYE al PUEBLO:

Estatofilia
Estatodependencia
Hedonismo
Epicureísmo
Eudemonismo
Insociabilidad
Odio por el igual y servilismo con el poder
Ocio embrutecedor
Delegación de la totalidad de su existencia en castas de expertos
Irresponsabilidad-infantilismo
Victimismo
Etc.

Pueblo listo, por tanto, para su exterminio y reemplazo por inmigración, que llega esclava de serie y es más apta para el nuevo sistema de dominación que viene, una vez agotado el BIENESTARISMO.

Ahora podéis seguir ODIÁNDOOS (os queda poco para seguir haciéndolo) en vez de uniros y colaborar para *echar abajo el Sistema de Dominación formado por el dúo ESTADO y CAPITAL, para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado (o el mínimo posible), y pueblo en armas.


Estamos ante una crisis CIVILIZACIONAL.*


----------



## Strokeholm (26 Dic 2022)

Que verguenza, sin nada de inclusividad.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (26 Dic 2022)

Ya se puede añorar eso lo que querais, que no va a volver.

Ahora toca autosabotaje a la economia, destruccion de la cohesion, odiar al vecino, importar gente que nos destruye y sonreír a quienes más promueven todo esto.

Y lo jodido, es como dijo creo que fue @El asistente de Echenique , que los que salen en ese vídeo y vivían tan bien, se han pyesto a votar con furia porcina al psoe para que los que hemos llegado despues vivamos mucho peor.


----------



## Jack Jarrod (26 Dic 2022)

_"En Sevilla pude observar que la preocupación por las clases modestas no ha sido tan intensa como en las restantes provincias andaluzas. Hay terratenientes que poseen una infinidad de fanegas de tierra y emplean muchos trabajadores en las épocas de siembra y recolección; pero en el resto del año a esos obreros de la tierra se les deja morir de hambre. Me decían que eso se hizo siempre así, lo cual no disculpa que se siga haciendo ahora.

*En Andalucía hay muchos millonarios que se creen que han nacido para ser siempre ricos, sin importarles para nada el necesitado, «que para eso Dios le destinó a ser pobre». Si no trabaja el obrero no hay por qué ocuparse de alimentarle, eso es lo que dicen los terratenientes. Yo digo que las bestias de tiro y carga tampoco trabajan todo el año y les dan de comer todos los días; el obrero del campo no va a ser menos digno que esto*.

Observé en Sevilla, en los alrededores de la capital, muchas chabolas que me han producido una impresión muy penosa. Estaban pegadas a un cementerio y en ellas viven hacinadas numerosas familias; el piso, resbaladizo, húmedo y lleno de toda clase de inmundicias, despide un olor repugnante. Con las pisadas, las inmundicias se van enterrando, las moscas son infinitas y martirizan a los que tienen que vivir en medio de tanta podredumbre. En ningún lugar de Marruecos he visto espectáculo tan deprimente.

*Como comprenderás, es natural que me indignase ante lo que veían mis ojos, y me dijeron las autoridades que ya se habían suprimido otras chabolas parecidas. Contesté que en un país civilizado no se puede permitir que ni en los alrededores de una población ni en ningún sitio viva gente de esa forma. Si no tiene el Ayuntamiento medios para corregir tales deficiencias, que se los pida al Estado; pero no es humano ni de cristianos el que nuestros semejantes vivan en un estado de abandono tan lamentable*._

_*Estoy dispuesto a meterme con este asunto para intentar resolverlo y evitar esta vergüenza que son los suburbios en las inmediaciones de las grandes capitales; pues aunque en el extranjero ocurran cosas parecidas, eso no disculpa el que nosotros lo tengamos*"._

_"*En el último consejo ordené que se construyeran casas provisionales para los damnificados (por las inundaciones) de Sevilla en un plazo de dos meses*, como lo hizo en otra ocasión el teniente general Muñoz Grandes. Esto le pareció demasiado rápido al ministro de la Vivienda y al mismo Gual Villalbí. El primero reaccionó al poco tiempo y manifestó que disponía de unos terrenos a la salida de Sevilla y que se podía disponer de ellos, pues contaban con zanjas para alcantarillado y que ello facilitaba la construcción y podría hacerse más rápidamente.

*En Sevilla llamé la atención a las autoridades por la manía que tienen de construir viviendas para obreros alejadas de la población, sin tener en cuenta que estos productores se tienen que desplazar y hacer gasto de transporte, además de perder tiempo*".

– _*General Francisco Franco.*


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

hasta guinea y sus negritos vivian mejor con franco



hasta les llevo la tv


----------



## INE (26 Dic 2022)

Podría ser cualquier ciudad de Europa en 1957. No hacemos más que ir de mal en peor.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



El follamoros que no sabe ubicar una fotografía acude puntual a su cita


----------



## Kriegsmarine (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Si hombre eso si existía,esa era la España de la republica......Es exactamente lo que pasaría en la España progresista actual, lo que pasa que hoy la EU os regala el dinero.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> El follamoros que no sabe ubicar una fotografía acude puntual a su cita



es la logse y sus consecuencias,sale mucho mermao de ella


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> me Han saltado las lágrimas,
> ni un moro, negro o pancho.



¿Ni un moro? Un ejército entero de moros trajo Franco para violar y asesinar españolas, mujeres y niñas.


----------



## Nut (26 Dic 2022)

'España años 50': la miseria que captó el objetivo de Carlos Saura


El cineasta publica un trabajo documental con 180 fotografías de pueblos y gentes en España años 50, un álbum que creó a lo largo de sus viajes por el país en aquellos años




www.infolibre.es


----------



## Nut (26 Dic 2022)

*La autarquía, fruto del nacionalismo exagerado, tuvo efectos devastadores. Hasta 1952 España no empezó a recuperar los niveles de vida que tuvo en 1935 Con el mercado negro nació una nueva clase: los estraperlistas*
Los años del hambre | Economía | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)


----------



## Onesimo39 (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Creo que algunas de esas fotos corresponden a las hurdes tierra sin pan. A mi que me quiten a Sanchez y me devuelvan a mi Franco


----------



## Onesimo39 (26 Dic 2022)

Nut dijo:


> *La autarquía, fruto del nacionalismo exagerado, tuvo efectos devastadores. Hasta 1952 España no empezó a recuperar los niveles de vida que tuvo en 1935 Con el mercado negro nació una nueva clase: los estraperlistas*
> Los años del hambre | Economía | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)



El estraperlo llevaba existiendo desde tiempos del turnismo


----------



## Nut (26 Dic 2022)

En España, *en 1950 se llevaban ya once años* con esas mismas recetas fracasadas. Y la economía no despegaba. 

El franquismo había salido de la Guerra Civil con un programa económico inclasificable, una mezcla de peronismo, falangismo y mercantilismo que se traducía en autarquía, controles de precios, emisión de moneda para intentar impulsar el consumo, rigidez absoluta en las relaciones económicas, desconfianza absoluta en el empresariado local... 

*¿El resultado? La renta per cápita (en euros de 2010) había pasado de 3.148 euros en 1939 a 3.490 euros en 1950.* 

Apenas un 10% de incremento en una década (menos de un 1% al año) en la que habíamos salido de una Guerra Civil y en la que fuimos un país no beligerante en un contexto de Guerra Mundial (en teoría podía haber favorecido nuestras exportaciones). 

*El balance era pobrísimo, como cualquier que viviera aquellos años podrá recordar. De hecho, el país no recuperaría la renta per cápita de 1929 hasta 1955

Sesenta años del inicio del milagro económico español: del subdesarrollo a la clase media occidental - Libre Mercado *


----------



## kyohan (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Estamos ya en color y en 1957. Estas fotos que pones son en blanco y negro, y se corresponden con los efectos de una posguerra provocada por el PSOE y que acabó con un tiro por la culata, y que ahora, casi un siglo después nos intentan hacer creer en una realidad distinta


----------



## Jotagb (26 Dic 2022)

Es increíble como el socialismo es capaz de destruirlo todo.


----------



## Ouiea (26 Dic 2022)

Calienta, Jarabo, que en poco más de un año sales


----------



## Demi Grante (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



La Gran Vía en la cual podías ir con tu coche sin restricciones de zona de bajas emisiones.

Todo ha ido a peor.


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



A lo mejor tuvo algo que ver el puto golpe de estado que dieron los rojos, sobre todo cuando decidieron regalar todo el oro del banco de España a la URSS.


----------



## Antiglobalismo (26 Dic 2022)

Da igual las ratas rojas son impermeables a la realidad.


----------



## anonimo123 (26 Dic 2022)

Cuando España existía y no era un cagadero negromarrón judaizado


----------



## Antiglobalismo (26 Dic 2022)

Nut dijo:


> *La autarquía, fruto del nacionalismo exagerado, tuvo efectos devastadores. Hasta 1952 España no empezó a recuperar los niveles de vida que tuvo en 1935 Con el mercado negro nació una nueva clase: los estraperlistas*
> Los años del hambre | Economía | EL PAÍS (elpais.com)



Que te crees que hacían en Europa comer chuletones y vestir con abrigos de chinchilla?


----------



## kyohan (26 Dic 2022)

Nut dijo:


> En España, en 1950 se llevaban ya [...]
> Apenas un 10% de incremento en una década (*menos de un 1% al año*)




Y cuánto te crees que estamos creciendo ahora?


----------



## weyler (26 Dic 2022)

y lo abrigados que iban en primavera, ahora en manga corta


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Recordad que el IVA no existía en ese tiempo. Había un respeto por la propiedad privada brutal, como manda, nunca mejor dicho, el mandamiento del NO ROBARÁS.



exacto, recordemos que el franquismo era al fin y al cabo la putita del liberalismo capitalista


----------



## pacomer (26 Dic 2022)

Juer qué maravilla!
Todo limpio, ordenado y cuidado. El mobiliario urbano respetado sin graffitis, ni mamarrachadas izmierdosas. La gente sana, vistiendo con elegancia, aseados y civicos formando familias, alegría de vivir. Y ni un puto moronegro, panchito o mongrel de mierda.

Aquello era España y no la puta isPain sucia, marginal, destruida socialmente, moronegra panchitera y jodidamente izmierdosa satánica tironukeable socialista de hoy. 

Viva Franco, abajo el pútrido, canallesco, traidor y crimi-anal R78.


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> A lo mejor tuvo algo que ver el puto golpe de estado que dieron los rojos, sobre todo cuando decidieron regalar todo el oro del banco de España a la URSS.




stalin lo merecia eso y mas, gracias a ese oro se sufrago la aniquilacion absoluta de la bestia nazi y de sus putitas


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (26 Dic 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Juer qué maravilla!
> Todo limpio, ordenado y cuidado. El mobiliario urbano respetado sin graffitis, ni mamarrachadas izmierdosas. La gente sana, vistiendo con elegancia, aseados y civicos. Y ni un puto moronegro, panchito o mongrel de mierda.
> 
> Aquello era España y no la puta isPain sucia, marginal, moronegra panchitera y jodidamente izmierdosa satánica tironukeable.
> ...



eso ya acabo ahiora el mundo esta en nuestras manos, controlamos dinero discurso medios etc etc preparaos porque vais a sufrir y mucho gorditos incel!!! jajajajajj


----------



## Ludlow (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



El vídeo que abre el hilo es sin duda alguna del tiempo de Franco. 

Por el contrario, las fotos que tú adjuntas, salvo quizás la última que creo que es de los que se fueron al acabar la guerra, tienen toda la pinta de ser muy anteriores, de la época de la república e incluso antes. Algunas posiblemente sean del documental "Las Hurdes, tierra sin pan", de Buñuel, republicano por consiguiente.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (26 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> exacto, recordemos que el franquismo era al fin y al cabo la putita del liberalismo capitalista



Era no, se convirtió al final de sus días en eso. El franquismo hay que dividirlo por etapas para, estudiando las partes, entenderlo todo. Y la etapa final, con Franco debilitado y sin apoyos internacionales nos acabó metiendo en el burdel socialdemócrata de la democracia liberal.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (26 Dic 2022)

Es que lo actual es BASURA TOTAL, y es lo que le gusta a los rojos, chusma por las calles, gente mal vestida, moronegros y panchitos delincuentes en cada esquina, suciedad, y TODO SATURADO por haber metido a medio tercermundo.


----------



## Larata (26 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empezamos el siglo xx en el puesto 15 en PIB per cápita. Se descendió a los abismos, tocamos fondo con la guerra civil y Franco nos puso en el 18.
> 
> El socialismo nos ha colocado en el 40. Y bajando a velocidad terminal. En el último año 7 puestos de golpe.
> 
> Así que los idiotas sois los que pensáis que un vertedero progre de moronegros y paguiteros con una deuda estratosférica y una industria cancelada, puede ser mejor que la España de Franco en cuanto a libertad y progreso económico y social.



Poco más que añadir


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...





























Tu Democracia en 2022.

Ya que os gusta la demagogia ,pues la usamos todos, ale, agur.


----------



## Ace Tone (26 Dic 2022)

Independientemente de que en esa época fueran más pobres o no, a la gente se la veía más normal y más feliz viviendo en una sociedad con menos problemas y amenazas, más relajada y más sana.


----------



## mala espina (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...





si los rojos de mierda no se hubieran llevado todo el oro del banco de españa y no hubiesen dejado a España en la ruina por supuesto que eso no existiria.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (26 Dic 2022)

de cuando ir a la universidad servia de algo...


----------



## Lobo macho (26 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empezamos el siglo xx en el puesto 15 en PIB per cápita. Se descendió a los abismos, tocamos fondo con la guerra civil y Franco nos puso en el 18.
> 
> El socialismo nos ha colocado en el 40. Y bajando a velocidad terminal. En el último año 7 puestos de golpe.
> 
> Así que los idiotas sois los que pensáis que un vertedero progre de moronegros y paguiteros con una deuda estratosférica y una industria cancelada, puede ser mejor que la España de Franco en cuanto a libertad y progreso económico y social.




*¿En el 18?
Según Roberto Centeno cuando murío Franco España estaba entre las 10 primeras economías del mundo.*


----------



## Gigatr0n (26 Dic 2022)

Los frankistas me podeis comer el tranko por debajo los webos... SUBNORMALES.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Si, pero hasta los pobres -persones en riesgo de exclusión para ti- eran más dignos y aseados.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Dic 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> de cuando ir a la universidad servia de algo...



No sólo la universidad. Tengo libros de texto de antes de la EGB y el nivel de exigencia es alucinante.

Si se compara con lo que se les exige a los críos a día de hoy es para echarse a llorar.

En educación y formación de profesores y alumnos cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor, sin duda.


----------



## Educo Gratis (26 Dic 2022)

Que suerte han tenido los langostos viviendo en el puto paraiso, y luego aun hay que escuchar subnormaladas del tipo "la juventud no quereis trabajar, sois unos vagos" pero qué hijos de pvta.


----------



## Otto_69 (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



En la posguerra si a partir de esos años fue el "milagro economico español" crecimos como ningun otro pais antes y nos situamos a la cabeza de los paises industrializados.
No se si los cambios en la gente que se ven en los videos pueda tener algo que ver con nuestra situacion actual.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (26 Dic 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Independientemente de que en esa época fueran más pobres o no, a la gente se la veía más normal y más feliz viviendo en una sociedad con menos problemas y amenazas, más relajada y más sana.



La gente como mis padres llevaba vidas sencillas y su máxima preocupación era sacar a sus hijos adelante.

Muchos vivían muy justos pero creo que sus vidas tenían más sentido.

Las mujeres eran madres en su mayoría y entre sacar a los hijos adelante y todas las faenas del hogar no tenían tiempo para deprimirse ni sentirse vacías y desgraciadas.

Los hombres, sobre todo si tenían 4 o 5 hijos, cosa bastante habitual solían tener 2 trabajos y llegaban a sus casas reventados pero orgullosos de poder dar de comer a sus familias.

Eran otros tiempos. Otras prioridades y otra España


----------



## Luftwuaje (26 Dic 2022)

Qué asco, con la alegría que produce una pelea a machetazos entre latin kings y menas…


----------



## heredero (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305010
> 
> ...



El más pequeño de esos niños podría ser perfectamente mi padre o mi madre en 1957.

Saliendo de un lugar tan mísero como ese, mis padres pudieron tener una formación académica y profesional decente gracias a becas, y al esfuerzo personal de cada uno de ellos y de mis abuelos.

En 1975, el día que se murió Franco, mis padres estaban felizmente casados hacía un año y medio, se habían ido de luna de miel en avión, estaban ya cada uno de ellos trabajando en la misma empresa en la que se acabaron jubilando y vivían en un piso en Madrid que terminaron de pagar con lo que sacaron de la boda. Y mi madre ya me estaba cocinando en su horno. Ya me entendéis.

Así que con el malvado Franco, las expectativas que tenían mis padres sobre su futuro particular y el de España en general, no parecían demasiado sombrías.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (26 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA; lo que os gusta de esa época es precisamente lo no pudo destruir el franquismo (ni los regímenes anteriores), dadas sus limitaciones (limitaciones tecnológicas, y del momento histórico).
> 
> El problema que tienen los derechistas y/o tradicionalistas es que no saben que están igual de adoctrinados-engañados que los izquierdistas, porque casi todo lo bueno de las sociedades peninsulares fue creación del PUEBLO, mientras que en la escuela, ya sea escuela franquista o socialista, nos dicen que todo es creación de las castas de expertos y de las minorías poderhabientes, y que el pueblo llano nunca ha sido nada, más que brutos y masa.
> 
> ...



Y todo este rollo (al principio empiezas bien pero luego te dispersas), para decirnos que eres anarquiata.

A Durruti se lo cepillaron aus propios correligionarios. El anarquismo nunca puede triunfar, se necesia un mando y disciplina para triunfar y eso va contra la esencia anarquista.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>


----------



## Moñigo Rejön (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Esas fotos son de la zona roja

Estalinistas, anarquistas y demás ralea


----------



## workforfood (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ace Tone (26 Dic 2022)

Coño, pero si aquí también sale un rebaño de borregos (0:27).


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Dic 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *¿En el 18?
> Según Roberto Centeno cuando murío Franco España estaba entre las 10 primeras economías del mundo.*



Yo hablaba de PIB per cápita año 72 creo que era.

Pero lo que dice centeno es verdad. En pib "general", estabamos en el top ten en los 70.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Y todo este rollo (al principio empiezas bien pero luego te dispersas), para decirnos que eres anarquiata.
> 
> A Durruti se lo cepillaron aus propios correligionarios. El anarquismo nunca puede triunfar, se necesia un mando y disciplina para triunfar y eso va contra la esencia anarquista.



El 99% del anarquismo está contaminado de progresismo-socialismo, es decir, de todas las creaciones artificiales del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (los supuestos enemigos del anarquismo). Pero esto es lógico, ya que ambos (al igual que el liberalismo) surgen de la Ilustración.

El primer anarquismo que tuvo éxito (parcial) era desarrollista, industrialista, modernista, sindicalista, obrerista, etc. (*progresismo material*). Es decir, todo lo que también era el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (la izquierda y derecha estatolátricas). Para ese viaje no hacen falta alforjas. Obviamente ese anarquismo fue derrotado.

Una vez derrotado, y sin nada que aportar, el anarquismo tuvo que reinventarse, y como siempre ha sido un ala de la izquierda (en tanto que "antifascista", obrerista, etc.), pues se convirtió de la misma forma que la izquierda, un poco después de ésta (que también tuvo que reinventarse una vez derrotado el bloque soviético).

Así, el anarquismo actual, de la mano de la izquierda, es idéntico a ésta: feminista, inmigracionista, homosexualista, antirracista-antiblanco, ecologista, animalista, veganista, cambioclimatista, incluso pandemista (*progresismo social*). Y por supuesto, como siempre, "antifascista"... No se dan cuenta de que ellos son ahora los más fascistas de todos (si alguien conoce los ambientes anarcas, sabrá de lo que hablo).

Las RELIGIONES POLÍTICAS (obrerismo, feminismo, inmigracionismo, anti-racismo antiblanco, homosexualismo, islamofilia, ecologismo, veganismo, animalismo, cambioclimatismo, etc.) surgen del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (de interés del ESTADO y del interés del CAPITALISMO); pero...

...Pero sus ANTIS (antifeminismo, anti-inmigracionismo, racismo, homofobia, islamofobia, anti-ecologismo, antiveganismo, anti-animalismo, anti-cambioclimatismo, etc.) *justo en la forma en la que se dan, es decir, las fachas-fascitas-franquistas-nazis (y no otras posibles, *como *por ejemplo la mía*) son también obra del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, para así centrar las alternativas al sistema en ellas. Son FALSAS ALTERNATIVAS DENTRO DEL SISTEMA, creado por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Cuando veamos a algún anarquista que no esté 100% imbuido de esas religiones políticas, y cuando veamos a algún "tradicionalista" que no esté al 100% imbuido de las (falsas) opciones ANTI, entonces podremos decir que hay brotes verdes.

He incluido a los tradicionalistas dentro de las posibles alternativas porque al menos no son ESTATOLÁTRICOS de la forma y manera demenciada en que sí lo son los izquierdistas, los fascistas, etc. Y no incluyo a los capitalistas *porque el CAPITALISMO es, precisamente, una creación del ESTADO MODERNO (y no su enemigo como nos venden unos y otros, estatólatras y capitalistas. El capitalismo es HIJO del ESTADO)*.


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Esas imágenes son de la guerra y la postguerra, no de 1957. También puedo sacar fotos yo hoy de los suburbios de mi ciudad, con yonquis, traperos de medio pelo, boqueras, etnianos, chabolas con tejado de uralita y narcopisos y decirte "2022 es esto", algo que evidentemente no se corresponde con la realidad.



Imposible, salen dos 600, Seat lo lanzó en Junio de 1957, pueden ser Fiat que salieron los primeros en 1955.
Anterior a 1955 simplemente no existían.


----------



## Orífero (26 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA; lo que os gusta de esa época es precisamente lo no pudo destruir el franquismo (ni los regímenes anteriores), dadas sus limitaciones (limitaciones tecnológicas, y del momento histórico).
> 
> El problema que tienen los derechistas y/o tradicionalistas es que no saben que están igual de adoctrinados-engañados que los izquierdistas, porque casi todo lo bueno de las sociedades peninsulares fue creación del PUEBLO, mientras que en la escuela, ya sea escuela franquista o socialista, nos dicen que todo es creación de las castas de expertos y de las minorías poderhabientes, y que el pueblo llano nunca ha sido nada, más que brutos y masa.
> 
> ...





El PUEBLO ha demostrado ser MASA ESTÚPIDA MOLDEABLE. Si los PODERHABIENTES tienen un concepto de nación soberana y próspera, eso habrá. Y si los PODERHABIENTES tienen un concepto de COLMENA de esclavos, eso habrá. Todas esas luchas de las que hablas fueron instigadas por grupos que pretendían derribar a otros grupos. Desde la Edad Media. Una vez sustituidos, son más tiranos que los derribados, y ya no mueven a esa masa obrera. Ahora se mueve a otras masas más convenientes: Las feministas, los maricas, los invasores...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (26 Dic 2022)

Ni maricas ni feminazis ni pagapensiones...


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (26 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> stalin lo merecia eso y mas, gracias a ese oro se sufrago la aniquilacion absoluta de la bestia nazi y de sus putitas



Mira, que apoyes a Stalin me parece correcto, pero que te parezca bien regalar oro a una potencia extranjera es lamentable tío.


----------



## Dosto (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Exacto, era un video propagandistico equivalente a cualquier video de RTVE actual.


----------



## frankie83 (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



Parece un universo paralelo.. y han pasado 65 años; no me digáis qué creéis que ese cambio ha sido obra de otro sino del petróleo !!!


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

Orífero dijo:


> El PUEBLO ha demostrado ser MASA ESTÚPIDA MOLDEABLE. Si los PODERHABIENTES tienen un concepto de nación soberana y próspera, eso habrá. Y si los PODERHABIENTES tienen un concepto de COLMENA de esclavos, eso habrá. Todas esas luchas de las que hablas fueron instigadas por grupos que pretendían derribar a otros grupos. Desde la Edad Media. Una vez sustituidos, son más tiranos que los derribados, y ya no mueven a esa masa obrera. Ahora se mueve a otras masas más convenientes: Las feministas, los maricas, los invasores...



Existió el Concejo Abierto de los pueblos de la mitad norte de la Península Ibérica durante al menos 4 siglos (VIII-XII).
Tú dirás que no, porque te crees la historia oficial. Pero hay datos suficientes para afirmar que así fue.

En la Alta Edad Media Hispana, entre los siglo VIII y XII (y en decadencia incluso hasta 1812) funcionó perfectamente el sistema del Concejo Abierto y con derecho consuetudinario y milicias concejiles (pueblo en armas). Eso sí, convivió, por desgracia, con otro poder, el de la corona-nobleza-clero.

Sí, la historia de los pueblos ibéricos está falseada; pero esto no es conspiración, sino ejercicio del PODER. Tienes el poder de falsear la historia, y lo haces. Sin más. Si yo formara parte del PODER, también lo haría, es lógico (desde el punto de vista del poder; poder ilegítimo).

El pueblo llano de la Alta Edad Media, para bien y para mal (lo segundo ha sido, a la postre y por desgracia, lo más decisivo), era de cultura oral, no escribía o escribía poco (lo cual no significa "analfabeto" en su acepción más despectiva). Pero el trío Corona-Nobleza-Clero, que nunca dejó de funcionar con DERECHO ROMANO (esclavista) junto a sus escribanos y cronistas de la época, fueron los que nos dejaron la mayor parte (pero no toda) la documentación existente, en la cual, obviamente, se nos dice (y si no se nos dice, da igual, porque los medievalistas canallas del siglo XXI lo interpretan todo siempre a favor del PODER, y contra el PUEBLO) se nos dice que la Corona (o el "señor feudal") era todo y el pueblo nada. Falso de toda falsedad.

Ahora sí lo somos, y parece que te gusta serlo. Por eso prefieres pensar que SIEMPRE HA SIDO ASÍ... para no tener que hacer el esfuerzo de cambiar tú, eso para empezar, y luego hacer el esfuerzo, junto a tus iguales, de cambiar la sociedad.


----------



## Wein (26 Dic 2022)

la España franquista aumentó mucho el nivel de vida y la economía pero ese video es propaganda. Todos trajeados. Además en 1957 se seguia viviendo bastante mal. El milagro económico fue en los 60 hasta la crisis del petróleo y transición.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

Los habitantes de una sociedad no son sólo víctimas, sino CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que en ella sucede. El victimismo del pueblo es precisamente lo que la clase dominante quiere. Una víctima no es responsable, igual que un niño no lo es; y al igual que un niño, el no-responsable, el irresponsable adulto, necesita TUTELA desde arriba y es obediente, es dócil. Por contra, una persona que asume su RESPONSABILIDAD y las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, en tanto que humanos adultos, es un rival peligroso para las clases dominantes. Por tanto, los habitantes de las sociedades modernas son (somos) responsables de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedades (degradación y degeneración a velocidades jamás conocidas). Es así, no hay más; y mientras nadie asuma SU RESPONSABILIDAD, todo seguirá el curso actual, y a velocidades aún mayores.

Más claro aún: cuánta más responsabilidad no queramos asumir, mientras seamos irresponsables, mientras seamos infantiles, más necesitaremos, obviamente, a esas minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... de las que luego quejarnos, llorar y patalear, cual niños... es decir, lo que somos (infantiles) mientras queramos ser dependientes de dicho dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Mientras el PUEBLO siga delegando la totalidad de su existencia en el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, será este dúo el que tome las decisiones (y las "soluciones") que estime oportunas; y siempre lo hará mirando por sus intereses, es decir, por el interés de las minorías poderhabientes que conforman dicho dúo.

Pero claro, ante semejante RESPONSABILIDAD, el vértigo, la cobardía y el miedo llegan; de ahí que, ante la disyuntiva de echar abajo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL para crear una sociedad autogobernada por el propio PUEBLO, o bien limitarse a rezar para que el ESTADO sea bueno, pues la gente elegirá, una vez más, la COMODIDAD, la comodidad del ESCLAVO.

La crisis es CIVILIZATORIA... pero la civilización que está en crisis no es la creada por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, sino por el PUEBLO, por los PUEBLOS.

Es precisamente el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL el que está destruyendo la civilización; y lo hace de forma determinista, porque el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL tiene en su naturaleza crecer y crecer hasta destruir todo; es decir, no puede no crecer hasta destruir todo.

Pero el PUEBLO, los PUEBLOS que ahora están siendo exterminados junto a sus culturas (culturas propias, por tanto ajenas y enfrentadas al ESTADO, hasta que éste consiguió hacer dependiente al PUEBLO) son los que DEBEN asumir su responsabilidad para crear lo nuevo... y no esperar que todo termine o, peor aún, que los expertos (del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL) sean de nuevo los que diseñen la nueva sociedad del futuro.

Eso es lo que está sucediendo con el cambioclimatismo y el pandemismo... (ahora la guerra) meras artimañas para ir preparando al PUEBLO para el nuevo modelo que se va a implementar, ya sin bienestarismo.

Obviamente, el PUEBLO como tal, todo él, no va a funcionar al unísono, por tanto, y por desgracia, deberán ser minorías concienciadas las que tiren del carro.

Todo aquél que no quiera pasar por esta vida como mero autómata productor-consumidor y delegacionista de la totalidad de su existencia en castas de expertos, debe iniciar un largo un camino de compromiso, un camino del que, como sucede en todos los caminos, hay que dar el primer paso...

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: *echar abajo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL*, y formar una sociedad:

1- Autogobernada en *asambleas omnisoberanas*, sin representantes, con portavoces, por tanto más que sujetos a mandato imperativo, porque NO SON REPRESENTANTES, sino sólo portavoces.

2- *Derecho consuetudinario*, que habría que rehacer según pase el tiempo (derecho de costumbre)... Aún así, entendiendo el término DERECHO, como norma, no como derechohabientismo, porque según mi criterio, *LOS DERECHOS NO EXISTEN*

3- *Bienes Comunales*, del PUEBLO, de cada población, de cada ayuntamiento (ayuntamiento que no sería una sucursal de la Autonomía, ni ésta del ESTADO, porque ambos no existirían o estarían condenados a desaparecer). Bienes comunales que fueron ROBADOS a los pueblos con las desamortizaciones, sobre todo a partir de 1812.

4- *Propiedad privada* SÍ, pero sólo la conseguida sin trabajo asalariado, o con el mínimo posible... por tanto, obligatoriedad de facto, no impuesta, de ir hacia un modelo cooperativo autogestionario.

5-* Pueblo en armas*, es decir, milicias, como las milicias concejiles del pasado (que fueron las que realmente llevaron el peso de las batallas durante siglos contra el invasor musulmán).

El camino es duro y es largo, claro, como todo lo bueno... Los caminos fáciles, reformistas y cómodos siempre llevan, tarde o temprano, a la dictadura, a la tiranía, al genocidio.

Y como todo camino, por largo que sea, se empieza con un paso... ¿Queremos darlo?

Las propuestas PASO A PASO ya les he explicado mil veces en otros hilos, y lo volveré a hacer ahora. Otra cosa es que algunos crean que los pasos que ofrezco sean muy grandes y no sujetos a la realidad... Pero la realidad demanda, precisamente audacia, valentía, arrojo, determinación, etc.

Con la certeza de que el BIENESTARISMO, por fin, gracias a dios (o al universo) ha terminado, ya que es éste el que precisamente está exterminándonos, mis propuestas se refieren a volver a una sociedad de ámbito local, austera, parcialmente autosuficiente, basada en el amor y la convivencia.

Por tanto mi opción: el PUEBLO autoorganizado.

*Repito: es la hora de echar abajo el sistema de dominación, es la hora de echar abajo al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado y pueblo en armas.... y, por supuesto, con SEXO REPRODUCTIVO LIBRE, y no prohibido como, de facto, está ahora.*

El que prefiera seguir creyendo que un partido u otro tiene la solución vive alejado de la realidad, ya sea por miedo, por incapacidad, por cobardía...
El que prefiera seguir creyendo que la solución es EL ESTADO (en cualquiera de sus formas)… lo mismo.

Es mejor elegir, aquí y ahora, funcionar en modo asambleario, aunque sea muy difícil, y *aunque por el momento* se tuvieran que mantener la mayor parte de las administraciones, que tener que hacer algo deprisa y corriendo, sin reflexión, sin estrategia, cuando todo se vaya a la mierda...

El que tenga MIEDO morirá antes que el VALIENTE... eso seguro. Y si el valiente muere, al menos lo hará luchando por su libertad, y no esperando a que las élites de poder que nos han llevado al abismo nos saquen de él.

El dúo a combatir es el compuesto por el ESTADO y el CAPITAL.

Un ESTADO es un conjunto de minorías poderhabientes, de grupos de poder, que a su vez luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder... Teniendo en común todos ellos una cosa: que sus enemigos comunes son los otros Estados y el PUEBLO... pero sobre todo el segundo, porque con los demás ESTADOS están obligados a entenderse...

*El CAPITAL es el GRAN CAPITAL... *Los pequeños empresarios pueden y deben seguir funcionando... El GRAN CAPITAL (bancos, multinacionales, etc.) sería EXPROPIADO SIN INDEMNIZACIÓN y todas sus riquezas puestas al servicio del pueblo.

La soberanía debe residir en la asamblea, y habría una por municipio y/o barrio... Las asambleas nombran PORTAVOCES (por tanto sujetos a mandato imperativo, es decir, no pueden negociar por su cuenta a espaldas de las asambleas que los nombraron) que irán a asambleas de ámbito (que no rango) superior...

El ejército, por tanto, al principio se mantendría como está, pero estaría al servicio del PUEBLO y no al de las minorías poderhabientes (que es lo que ocurre y ha ocurrido con todos los ejércitos).

Lo dicho, el final del camino ha de ser un PUEBLO EN ARMAS que expropia al GRAN CAPITAL... y echa abajo al *ESTADO *y sus *ALTOS FUNCIONARIOS (que no casualmente no son elegibles en las elecciones y que son los que realmente dirigen el ESTADO). Los cargos "políticos" serían rotatorios.*

Nos ha tocado vivir la etapa quizá más decisiva de la historia de la humanidad... El que crea que no es así y prefiera creer que todo irá bien y que los EXPERTOS nos sacarán del embrollo, allá ellos... Si son mayoría los que piensan así su sociedad morirá; si, por contra, la mayoría asume que hay que tomar las riendas de nuestras vidas, *sin ESTADO y sin GRAN CAPITAL*, nuestra sociedad tendrá alguna oportunidad.

O cambiamos de paradigma o no cambiamos, es nuestra decisión, no hay más, no hay trucos, no hay atajos, no hay recetas (y todo lo que se nos pueda ocurrir que no sea esto, ya se ha puesto en práctica durante siglos, con el resultado de que hemos llegado hasta la situación dramática actual).

Se trata de rehumanirzarnos; la partitocracia y el parlamentarismo son lo que son porque es el propio sistema el que corrompe a las personas... y la prueba la tenemos en que el pueblo está igual de corrompido que las élites de poder. Se corrompen todos, los mandantes y los mandados.

El sistema asambleario depende, claro está, de la calidad del sujeto... que ahora está por los suelos (debido a depender para todo del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL)... Al principio la cosa iría renqueante, pero con el paso del tiempo la gente iría aprendiendo, creciendo como personas serias, responsables, al servicio de los demás. Y el que no quiera mejorar tendrá al resto del pueblo ENFRENTE y VIGILANTE.

*Repito, al principio habría que tirar con lo que hay, porque ahora somos, por desgracia, dependientes del ESTADO; pero con la determinación de ir haciéndonos cada vez más responsables y participativos, al final se llegaría a un escenario aceptable, en el que quizá el Estado no haya desaparecido del todo, pero en el que la ASAMBLEA sea SOBERANA... Si pretendemos ESTADO cero, quizá alcancemos un ESTADO al 30%; pero si de entrada queremos no sólo 100% de ESTADO, sino más ESTADO (eso es lo que pide la gente con el coronavirus... Y ESE ES PRECISAMENTE EL OBJETIVO DEL MONTAJE DEL CORONAVIRUS: que la gente sea cada vez más dependiente del PODER y se odie y desconfíe entre sí)... pues tendremos eso... ESTADO al 200% (y CAPITALISMO al 200%, pero capitalismo de multinacionales, con las pymes destruidas).*

Repito, lo determinante es rehumanizarnos. Por creernos los mejores humanos de la historia ya vemos lo que está sucediendo; si no tomamos las riendas de nuestro destino otros los harán por nosotros (ya lo están haciendo). O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos; si decidimos no hacerlo, luego no valdrán lloros.

Todo lo que sucede en el mundo es porque así lo deciden los humanos por acción o por omisión. Lo que quieren hacer, lo hacen; lo que no quieren hacer no lo hacen. El problema es que luego la gente no asume la responsabilidad ni de su acción ni de su omisión, todos prefieren ser víctimas para así esconder su responsabilidad y poder llorar y patalear.

*Ningún ESTADO ha sido elegido jamás por ningún pueblo, todos han sido impuestos a sangre y fuego.*
Lo más parecido a elección del pueblo fueron los estados originales de EEUU, y ya sabemos como ha terminado el cuento; pero no por culpa del sistema asambleario original de los pioneros americanos, NO, sino *precisamente *por haber ido *DELEGANDO *poco a poco cada vez más parcelas de soberanía de la asamblea, del PUEBLO. El problema es precisamente ir olvidando el sistema asambleario porque nos parece lento, difícil, etc... porque buscamos la COMODIDAD en vez de la LIBERTAD.

*La COMODIDAD es ANTAGÓNICA de la LIBERTAD. Sólo hay una forma de compatibilizarlas, y es DETENTANDO EL PODER. Y aún así los poderosos sólo tienen y quieren la comodidad física, pero no la mental (la más nociva de todas). Sí, así es, ellos siempre están pensando, analizando, reflexionando sobre como maximizar su poder. ¿Qué hace el pueblo mientras? soñar con más y más y más comodidad, sobre todo, lo dicho, la MENTAL.*

Persona cómoda = Persona esclava.

*El error es creer que manteniendo todo igual se puede cambiar todo. Y si lo que queremos no es cambiar todo, sino reformarlo, estamos perdidos igualmente, porque reformar es REFORZAR.*

Y sí, yo respeto la propiedad privada, pero sólo aquella conseguida sin trabajo asalariado, es decir, con el propio esfuerzo y el de todo aquél que quiera ayudar sin relación jerárquica, y con ayuda mutua (la opción realista son las cooperativas, en las que el dueño de la empresa son todos los socios).

Al principio eso no sería viable y sólo serían expropiadas las grandes fortunas, multinacionales, etc. por razones obvias... Y con el tiempo, la mayor parte de empresas se reconvertirían en cooperativas, de forma VOLUNTARIA (quizá con algún porcentaje de trabajo asalariado).

Y respecto al PUEBLO EN ARMAS: Las MILICIAS son el pueblo en armas, es decir, que el pueblo se auto-defiende. Como digo, al principio se mantendría el ejército tal y como está, pero al servicio del PUEBLO, y no de las minorías poderhabientes. Luego iría evolucionando hacia un sistema de milicias "avanzado", con las mujeres implicadas también en dichas tareas, hasta donde ello fuera hacedero.

Si alguien nos atacara, tendría respuesta, no habría indefensión.

*El modelo actual está llegando a su fin, por eso sucede todo lo que sucede, porque los que mandan están preparando el nuevo modelo, mientras el pueblo está a por uvas viendo Netflix y odiándose entre sí en las mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos diseñados a tal efecto, con el principal de ellos siendo el de hombres contra mujeres y viceversa.

Con el coronavirus han conseguido que TODOS los que el resto del año y de sus vidas están divididos y enfrentados (según las directrices que marcan las RELIGIONES POLÍTICAS), se FUSIONEN... en un unidad absoluta, todos (incluso los neoliberales); todos pidiendo más sanidad estatal, más policía, más ejército, más, más y más.

Una vez más estamos ante el triunfo del ESTADO sobre la DEMOCRACIA (siquiera sobre la democracia parlamentaria, que no tiene nada que ver y es antagónica de la única real, la asamblearia).

Leyendo este libro se comprende mucho mejor la sociedad en la que vivimos:
La democracia y el triunfo del Estado*


----------



## Honkytonk Man (26 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El 99% del anarquismo está contaminado de progresismo-socialismo, es decir, de todas las creaciones artificiales del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (los supuestos enemigos del anarquismo). Pero esto es lógico, ya que ambos (al igual que el liberalismo) surgen de la Ilustración.
> 
> El primer anarquismo que tuvo éxito (parcial) era desarrollista, industrialista, modernista, sindicalista, obrerista, etc. (*progresismo material*). Es decir, todo lo que también era el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL (la izquierda y derecha estatolátricas). Para ese viaje no hacen falta alforjas. Obviamente ese anarquismo fue derrotado.
> 
> ...



Es interesante tu punto de vista, pero sigues adscribiendote al anarquismo, aunque a una corriente no clásica. ¿Se diría que eres libertario? No estas tan lejos de personajes como Ron Paul o Juan Manuel de Prada, que son lo que tú denominarías "tradicionalistas".


----------



## Sr Julian (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Eso era en plena postguerra, años 40, con un país destrozado. De los 50 para adelante toda esta gente tenía trabajo, dinero, casa y lujos. 
El Franquismo fueron 10 años malos y 30 muy buenos, para la gente trabajadora.


----------



## Honkytonk Man (26 Dic 2022)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


>



Esa escena es más falsa que Judas. ETA no asesinó a Carrer Blanco.


----------



## Perrito juguetón (26 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empezamos el siglo xx en el puesto 15 en PIB per cápita. Se descendió a los abismos, tocamos fondo con la guerra civil y Franco nos puso en el 18.
> 
> El socialismo nos ha colocado en el 40. Y bajando a velocidad terminal. En el último año 7 puestos de golpe.
> 
> Así que los idiotas sois los que pensáis que un vertedero progre de moronegros y paguiteros con una deuda estratosférica y una industria cancelada, puede ser mejor que la España de Franco en cuanto a libertad y progreso económico y social.



Empezamos el siglo en el puesto 15 porque tampoco había muchos más países, con lo que cuando en los 70, con camino de 200 países andábamos por ese puesto y todo lo que habíamos vivido anteriormente, tiene mucho mérito.

Hay una estadística inequívoca: en 1935 el PIB per cápita de España era inferior al de Polonia o Checoslovaquia. Adivinad cómo estaban en 1975 y qué había o estaba sucediendo en cada uno.


----------



## BURBUJEITOR II (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>




Ahora es esto, la tele lo llama “Democracia” y agenda 2030, y dicen que es lo mejor para ti porque eres libre, y votas y no se que mas cosas…


----------



## Honkytonk Man (26 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Existió el Concejo Abierto de los pueblos de la mitad norte de la Península Ibérica durante al menos 4 siglos (VIII-XII).
> Tú dirás que no, porque te crees la historia oficial. Pero hay datos suficientes para afirmar que así fue.
> 
> En la Alta Edad Media Hispana, entre los siglo VIII y XII (y en decadencia incluso hasta 1812) funcionó perfectamente el sistema del Concejo Abierto y con derecho consuetudinario y milicias concejiles (pueblo en armas). Eso sí, convivió, por desgracia, con otro poder, el de la corona-nobleza-clero.
> ...



El Rural fue derrotado con las desamortizaciones del XIX, obviamente promocionadas desde el Eatado Liberal.

De todas formas en España hay una dualodad miy importante, que se reflejó en la Guerra Civil: en el norte siempre ha habido pequeños propietarios y en el aur grandes latifundistas. Y eso enraiza sus orígenes nada menos que en la Reconquista.


----------



## Kolbe (26 Dic 2022)

Ni un noruego


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Vete a las 3000 viviendas* ahora * o una aldea de esas perdida por galicia o andalucia y me cuentas


----------



## Lian (26 Dic 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> 40 años estuvo Franco enseñando a los españoles a no robar, fue llegar el socialismo y* los sindicalistos* y llenarse el país otra vez de chorizos



Que no se te olvide, que formas parte de ello...


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Es interesante tu punto de vista, pero sigues adscribiendote al anarquismo, aunque a una corriente no clásica. ¿Se diría que eres libertario? No estas tan lejos de personajes como Ron Paul o Juan Manuel de Prada, que son lo que tú denominarías "tradicionalistas".



Estoy MUY LEJOS de esos que mencionas.

Los libertarios americanos son los anarcocapitalistas, y yo estoy en contra del capitalismo. Otra cosa serían los americanos del EEUU profundo, rural, que ya apenas existe. También gente como los cajunes.

Y los tradicionalistas como Juan Manuel de Prada son estatófilos y clericales; yo estoy en contra del Estado y de la Iglesia.

Tú, como la mayoría, me quieres etiquetar porque el SISTEMA obliga a etiquetar, y en concreto con las etiquetas que el SISTEMA tiene homologadas.

El sistema es el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL. *Mi propuesta* para combatirlo ya la has leído en este mismo hilo.

El ESTADO, el CAPITALISMO y el TRABAJO ASALARIADO son vectores de tiranía, tanto por seperado, como sobre todo juntos, que es como van siempre.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Ni un moro? Un ejército entero de moros trajo Franco para violar y asesinar españolas, mujeres y niñas.



los que violaban eran los republicanos , monjas , muertas y momias


----------



## dragon33 (26 Dic 2022)

Ser la OCTAVA POTENCIA industrial del mundo no es cosa menor, eso se alcanzó al principio de los 70's. ¿Que somos hoy gracias al R78?, que deuda externa teníamos en los 70's, que impuestos teníamos en los 70's, ¿como era posible construir infraestructuras públicas, centrales térmicas, refinerias de petróleo, centrales nucleares, carreteras, hospitales, colegios y universidades, y dar servicio público de estas infraestructuras sin apenas impuestos y sin endeudarse?. La economía en el Franquismo debiera estudiarse en la universidad, pues Franco practico socialismo, en sociedad capitalista pero sin sangrar a impuestos a nadie ni endeudando al estado.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> franco en 1939 ,llegada a san sebastian,poco despues de limpiar la ciudad de rojos




Loas rojos y los recogenueces dicen que Franco iba de vacaciones a san Sebastián porque así se hacía el chulito y humillaba a los vascos, cuando es una burda mentira, Franco iba a Vascongadas porque había más simpatizantes suyos que en cualquier región de España (quizás salvo Cataluña)


----------



## Gayolo II (26 Dic 2022)

En la epoca de franco no había material para pajas.
En 1970 flipabamos (flipaban más bien, nuestros abuelos) cuando se veían a las suecas en bikini.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## El chepa (26 Dic 2022)

El Madrid campeón de Europa y la economía como un puto tiro. Como ahora excepto en lo de la economía.


----------



## Matgiber11 (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Claro que sí,camarata Lenin. Como en toda Europa/ pero Franco no mataba de hambre


----------



## wwknude (26 Dic 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Esas imágenes son de la guerra y la postguerra, no de 1957. También puedo sacar fotos yo hoy de los suburbios de mi ciudad, con yonquis, traperos de medio pelo, boqueras, etnianos, chabolas con tejado de uralita y narcopisos y decirte "2022 es esto", algo que evidentemente no se corresponde con la realidad.



Esto venía a decir...


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)

Wein dijo:


> la España franquista aumentó mucho el nivel de vida y la economía pero *ese video es propaganda. Todos trajeados*. Además en 1957 se seguia viviendo bastante mal. El milagro económico fue en los 60 hasta la crisis del petróleo y transición.



_propaganda dice, todos trajeados ..._
Mi padre y mi madre tengo fotos asi vestidos y no eran de clase alta precisamente al contrario muy humildes , se vestia asi hijo mio


----------



## arangul (26 Dic 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Loas rojos y los recogenueces dicen que Franco iba de vacaciones a san Sebastián porque así se hacía el chulito y humillaba a los vascos, cuando es una burda mentira, Franco iba a Vascongadas porque había más simpatizantes suyos que en cualquier región de España (quizás salvo Cataluña)



se paseaba con el coche descubierto y en marcha lenta,a ver que politico hoy en dia lo hace,que pruebe sanchez hacer lo mismo


----------



## Tackler (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...




Eso fue inmigración descontrolada desde Andalucía, Extremadura y otras regiones pobres devastadas por la guerra y la miseria demasiado rápido en pocos años. Todos esos que ves en las imágenes recibieron casas/pisos gratis o a muy bajo precio en letras. ¿Que recibes hoy? Nada. Y pagando el 50% de tu sueldo en alquiler con el miedo de que te apuñalen por la calle si sales o vuelves de trabajar a ciertas horas en ciertos sitios.

Todos mis vecinos son inmigrantes de esas épocas y es verdad que lo pasaron mal viviendo en chabolas con lodo pero todos tuvieron trabajo y pisos en propiedad como he dicho.

Actualmente impuestos por todos lados, impuestazo por incluso tener tu primera casa (que antes regalaban) y le sumas que de todos esos impuestos casi el 50% se va para pensiones que no recibirás.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> se paseaba con el coche descubierto y en marcha lenta,a ver que politico hoy en dia lo hace,que pruebe sanchez hacer lo mismo




Te dirán que declaró a Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa "provincias traidoras", lo que no dirán es por qué fueron las únicas de España llamadas así. Y eso que además durante su mandato fueron donde mejor nivel de vida había de toda España


----------



## ULTRAPACO (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## europeo (26 Dic 2022)

Se los ve oprimidos...


----------



## Antiparticula (26 Dic 2022)

Manteles en las terracitas.Brvtal


----------



## ceropatatero (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Las


WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Parecen las fotos de ahora ¿Que filtro usas?


----------



## ceropatatero (26 Dic 2022)

Sobre el tema. Guardar estos vídeos, los libros de historia y la literatura clásica. Cuando IA se pone a reescribir la historia al antojo de los enfermos mentales que gobiernan, las generaciones venideras conocerán todo muy diferente. 1984


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)

Tronio dijo:


> Extraño es que aún no censuren estos videos los tiranos de la desmemoria democrática,valiente ruina nos han traido.



Sí que lo hacen, o al menos lo intentan.


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## JmDt (26 Dic 2022)

Con el franquismo no había libertad, de acuerdo.

Con franco se perseguía a los rojos, separatistas y "degenerados" también.

El problema es que ahora se persigue a todo el que no es todo lo anterior.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Dic 2022)

El Madrid dónde Jarabo vivió sus juergas.







mundo enfermo: CRIMINOLOGIA - JOSE MARIA JARABO (bymundoenfermo.blogspot.com)


----------



## Honkytonk Man (26 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Estoy MUY LEJOS de esos que mencionas.
> 
> Los libertarios americanos son los anarcocapitalistas, y yo estoy en contra del capitalismo. Otra cosa serían los americanos del EEUU profundo, rural, que ya apenas existe. También gente como los cajunes.
> 
> ...



He leído tu propuesta y es en esencia anarquista. Te contradices en muchas ocasuones, por ejemplo, cuando dices que si nos atacan, nos defenderemos porque no habrá indefensión. Si nos defenderemos es que hay ejército (jerarquía, conscripcion obligatoria), y si hay ejército es que hay Estado. Y tú quieres derribar el Estado.

Si hay asambleas de rango superior es que hay algún tipo de organización supra-asamblearia y eso es, básicamente, el Estado. Las polis griegas. Estas proponiendo un Estado con menos Estado y más pueblo. OK. Las polis griegas acabaron sometidas por Roma a las primeras de cambio.

Coincido en que el trabajo asalariado mata el alma, por eso hace muchos años que dejé de serlo. Y no hay nadie más enemigo para el Estado que un trabajador autónomo, por eso nos machacan de esa forma.


----------



## jkaza (26 Dic 2022)

No viví esa época, por lo que no puedo opinar.

Pero cómo es posible que la gente pasara hambre con la cantidad de bichos que hay en ejpaña: conejos, jabalíes...

Que algún biego o historiador me lo explique.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Dic 2022)

Honkytonk Man dijo:


> He leído tu propuesta y es en esencia anarquista.



Repito, te mueves por ETIQUETAS.



Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Te contradices en muchas ocasuones, por ejemplo, cuando dices que si nos atacan, nos defenderemos porque no habrá indefensión. Si nos defenderemos es que hay ejército (jerarquía, conscripcion obligatoria), y si hay ejército es que hay Estado. Y tú quieres derribar el Estado.
> Sistema de milicias avanzado. No hay ejército estatal.



Las asambleas pueden federarse, por tanto también sus milicias.



Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Si hay asambleas de rango superior es que hau algún tipo de organización supra-asamblearia y eso es, básicamente, el Estado. Las polis griegas. Estas proponiendo un Estado con menos Estado y más pueblo. OK. Las polis griegas acabaron sometidas por Roma a las primeras de cambio.



No, no habría asambleas de RANGO superior, lee bien; asambleas de ÁMBITO superior. A las cuales irían los PORTAVOCES, que no representantes; por tanto estarían sujetos a mandado imperativo (no pueden negociar por su cuenta).

La asamblea de base sería soberana, no habría ninguna asamblea por encima de ella. Eso es la verdadera democracia. La democracia representativa es un oxímoron, una falsedad. Por ejemplo, los padres de la constitución de EEUU tuvieron un mínimo de honestidad y no llamaron a aquello "democracia representativa", sino sistema representativo. Eso sí es (y es dictadura).



Honkytonk Man dijo:


> Coincido en que el trabajo asalariado mata el alma, por eso hace muchos años que dejé de serlo. Y no hay nadie más enemigo para el Estado que un trabajador autónomo, por eso nos machacan de esa forma.



La figura del autónomo dentro de un ESTADO, viene a ser el asalariado que se autoesclaviza... ¿por qué? porque tiene que competir en el mismo mercado que el dúo empresa-asalariado.

La solución que propongo es la de TRABAJO LIBRE, individual o asociado, con el asalariado en disminución hasta su desaparición (hasta donde ello sea posible). La opción más hacedera sería las cooperativas, pero no en el sentido jurídico que hoy tienen, ya que no habría ESTADO. Es decir, en el sentido principal de dicho concepto: COOPERAR.


----------



## Archibald (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



Se respiraba prosperidad, limpieza y felicidad. Eso era ESPAÑA y no la basura en que la PSOE está convirtiendo nuestra otrora gran nación.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> franco en 1939 ,llegada a san sebastian,poco despues de limpiar la ciudad de rojos



nadanada, todo actores, de hecho si hacéis zoom vereis que detrás de cada manifestante hay un gris/ militar apuntándole la coronilla con un cetme


----------



## nelsoncito (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



¿De qué año son cada una de esas fotos, HdP?


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No como ahora, claro, que es un paraíso de bienestar y equidad para todo el mundo.
> En fin.



Antes era mucho peor, lo que pasa que eres un puto ignorante de mierda y no tienes ni puta idea. Desde gente con bocio a niños con poliomelitis y montones de enfermedades y dolencias por miseria, hambre y falta de higiene. 

Eso si, todos los dias a cantar el carasol en las escuelas y por la tarde a misa.


----------



## LuismarpIe (26 Dic 2022)

Si me dices el 67, todavía. Pero España en el 57 era un agujero de subdesarrollo, hambre y necesidades de toda clase.


----------



## Topollillo (26 Dic 2022)

Que música más horrenda, había que decirlo y se dijo.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (26 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> me Han saltado las lágrimas,
> ni un moro, negro o pancho.



Solo por eso ya valdría la pena volver a algo similar.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Antes era mucho peor, lo que pasa que eres un puto ignorante de mierda y no tienes ni puta idea. Desde gente con bocio a niños con poliomelitis y montones de enfermedades y dolencias por miseria, hambre y falta de higiene.
> 
> Eso si, todos los dias a cantar el carasol en las escuelas y por la tarde a misa.



Tú a callar, guarro inculto, que estamos aquí hablando los hombres.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Dic 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Con el franquismo no había libertad, de acuerdo.
> 
> Con franco se perseguía a los rojos, separatistas y "degenerados" también.
> 
> El problema es que ahora se persigue a todo el que no es todo lo anterior.




No es del todo cierto, en general la gente de cualquier ideología vivía bastante bien, y Cataluña y Vascongadas en particular


----------



## Albtd43 (26 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Recordad que el IVA no existía en ese tiempo. Había un respeto por la propiedad privada brutal, como manda, nunca mejor dicho, el mandamiento del NO ROBARÁS.



Con Franco no había impuestos pero eso es porque el IVA es un impuesto democrático y Franco era facha. Entre más IVA nos metan por el culo, más disfrutaremos de la democracia.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Dic 2022)

BUAKAW BANCHAMEK dijo:


> Solo por eso ya valdría la pena volver a algo similar.




Es que ya lo he dicho varias veces, una de las cosas buenas de esta izquierda salvaje que tenemos ahora es que puede despertar las ganas de las derechas de responder a las agresiones, y yo lo confieso, tengo ganas de tirotear rojos.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Tú a callar, guarro inculto, que estamos aquí hablando los hombres.



Que te aproveche los buenos raboa de legionario que vas a mamar, cacho "hombre" jajajajja


----------



## Hanshiro.T (26 Dic 2022)

Me hubiera encantado nacer en esa época y haber podido formar una familia, putos langostos ingratos y estúpidos que echan pestes de Franco cuando gracias a él tuvieron una gran vidorra.


----------



## casaire (26 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> actores y los grises escondidos con fusiles por si se sale alguno del guion ,



Y LA MEJOR LEY QUE SE HA CREADO EN ESTE PAÍS..."LA LEY DE VAGOS Y MALENATES"...MADRE MÍA , TODO EL FORO ROJERO ESTARÍA EXILIADO , CON LO PERROS Y VAGOS QUE SOÍS.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> No viví esa época, por lo que no puedo opinar.
> 
> Pero cómo es posible que la gente pasara hambre con la cantidad de bichos que hay en ejpaña: conejos, jabalíes...
> 
> Que algún biego o historiador me lo explique.



Se pasó un hambre espantosa y la gente se moría de hambre literalmente. Mi padre nació en 1945 y toda su vida recordó con odio al cura que les quitó el queso que enviaban los americanos como ayuda humanitaria para los niños españoles. Iba en latas grandes de aluminio. Solo comían los que tenían tierras y cambiaban lo que producían con otra gente.

Y si te pillaban en las tierras de otro buscando comida, la Guardia civil te metía tal paliza que podías morir por ello. Mis abuelos vivían al lado del cuartel de la guardia civil y todavía años después mi abuela tenía pesadillas por los gritos que oía por las noches.

Mis abuelos contaban como chiste que la gente comía "la sombra de los chorizos" porque ponían el chorizo a la luz de modo que la sombra cayera en el plato, y se comían los altramuces. Muchísima gente se envenenó por eso.






Historia de la almorta o el veneno que llegó con el hambre tras la Guerra Civil española | Historia de la Cocina y la Gastronomía


Este estudio es una actualización de otro anterior al año 2004 Una serie de hechos ocurridos tras la guerra civil española, en concreto entre los años 1941 y 1944, siempre crearon en mi un interés especial porque se mezclan en estos casos la intriga de una novela policíaca y un estudio...



www.historiacocina.com


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Que te aproveche los buenos raboa de legionario que vas a mamar, cacho "hombre" jajajajja



Rabo de legionario el que se comieron las putas milicianas de mierda.
Ya va tocando dosis de repaso.
Ahora calladito que estamos hablando aquí los adultos y no te atañe.


----------



## NS 4 (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...



Si...desde luego habia miseria.

Pero tus amigos que nos pastorean...no estan trayendo mas miseria???

Y no es esta solo material...sino tambien moral???

Sabes lo que si habia, que hoy ya no hay???

VALORES DE BIEN


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Y LA MEJOR LEY QUE SE HA CREADO EN ESTE PAÍS..."LA LEY DE VAGOS Y MALENATES"...MADRE MÍA , TODO EL FORO ROJERO ESTARÍA EXILIADO , CON LO PERROS Y VAGOS QUE SOÍS.



usted de ironia anda mal


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Se pasó un hambre espantosa y la gente se moría de hambre literalmente. Mi padre nació en 1945 y toda su vida recordó con odio al cura que les quitó el queso que enviaban los americanos como ayuda humanitaria para los niños españoles. Iba en latas grandes de aluminio. Solo comían los que tenían tierras y cambiaban lo que producían con otra gente.
> 
> Y si te pillaban en las tierras de otro buscando comida, la Guardia civil te metía tal paliza que podías morir por ello. Mis abuelos vivían al lado del cuartel de la guardia civil y todavía años después mi abuela tenía pesadillas por los gritos que oía por las noches.
> 
> ...



Envenenados por almortas?? Vamoos eso imposible en la Ejpaña de Franco.
Guardia civiles dando palizas a pobres?? Increible... 

Es que ya nadie se acuerda de lo miserable y pobre que era este pais hasta bien entrado los 80. Hasta los años 70 la gente emigraba porque aqui pagaban una mierda.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Rabo de legionario el que se comieron las putas milicianas de mierda.
> Ya va tocando dosis de repaso.
> Ahora calladito que estamos hablando aquí los adultos y no te atañe.



Ya no dices hombres, ahoradices "adultos" porque te he pillado que eres un facha maricon de mierda. Jajjajajajaa


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Ya no dices hombrea, dices "adulto" porque te he pillado que eres un facha maricon de mierda. Jajjajajajaa



Hablas todo el tiempo de maricones, culos, pollas...
¿Hay algo que escondas y no le hayas contado a nadie? Igual es tiempo de que salgas del armario. Ahora gracias a tus camaradas hasta os podéis casar, no tendrás queja.


----------



## Covaleda (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Dic 2022)

Mi padre era catalán, pero admiraba a Franco, muchísimo. Mi madre, castellana, le hacía caso a mi padre. En casa se hablaba los dos idiomas, catalán y castellano, ellos, mis hermanos y yo.
Desde luego, ni punto de comparación aquel régimen con lo que hay ahora, en favor del primero como de la tierra al cielo, como dice el profeta Isaías (55:9).


----------



## lefebre (26 Dic 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Joder Franco se dejo el presupuesto en actores



Casi 30 millones de actores, sí. Ese es el tema, los mantuvo comprados a base de seguridad, trabajos, compró a nacionalistas con altos hornos, astilleros, la SEAT, Pegaso,...pisos casi gratis con el INV, energía y agua con el plan hidrográfico y centrales nucleares...
Se dejó el presupuesto año tras año en esos 30 millones de actores hasta su muerte. Ya lo vas entendiendo


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Envenenados por almortas??



Latirismo. Se quedaban paraliticos a miles porque no había otra cosa que comer que la almorta.









Latirismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Ni en la Alemania arrasada por los bombarderos de 1944 y 1945, se pasó el hambre que se pasó en España.

Y fue un hambre buscada, porque Franco intervino los precios de los alimentos, beneficiando a los suyos, que desviaban la producción al mercado negro, forrándose literalmente.






Intervención del Estado y mercado negro en el sector oleícola durante el primer Franquismo







repositori.uji.es





El resto de la población vivían del trueque, como en la Edad Media. A Juanito Valderrama lo conocieron mis abuelos, iba de pueblo en pueblo cambiando garbanzos por aceitunas.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Envenenados por almortas?? Vamoos eso imposible en la Ejpaña de Franco.
> Guardia civiles dando palizas a pobres?? Increible...
> 
> Es que ya nadie se acuerda de lo miserable y pobre que era este pais hasta bien entrado los 80. Hasta los años 70 la gente emigraba porque aqui pagaban una mierda.



hoy no emigra nadie,todos tienen trabajo aqui ,es mas nos permitimos el lujo de traer medicos de todos los colores y en los 80 el pib aumento gracias a la industria de las drogas


----------



## lefebre (26 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> actores y los grises escondidos con fusiles por si se sale alguno del guion ,



Si que te han contado películas...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Si que te han contado películas...



ironia señor


----------



## lefebre (26 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Recordad que el IVA no existía en ese tiempo. Había un respeto por la propiedad privada brutal, como manda, nunca mejor dicho, el mandamiento del NO ROBARÁS.



En esa época las ventas se sellaban con un apretón de manos. Tal cual. Y se cumplían.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Dic 2022)

Salvo por la Guardia Mora y las mujeres en la universidad, lo que veo es un paraíso de orden, limpieza y buen gusto. El tipo de sociedad que políticos e "intelectuales" del Régimen del 78 se han esforzado en destruir desde su inicio, habiéndolo conseguido con creces 





abe heinsenberg dijo:


> actores y los grises escondidos con fusiles por si se sale alguno del guion ,




Igual está hecho con CGI


----------



## europeo (26 Dic 2022)

JmDt dijo:


> Con el franquismo no había libertad, de acuerdo.
> 
> Con franco se perseguía a los rojos, separatistas y "degenerados" también.
> 
> El problema es que ahora se persigue a todo el que no es todo lo anterior.



Lo de la libertad siempre lo he considerado algo relativo...

Con franco tenias tu trabajo, piso pagado en 10 años y un coche. Una novia que se convertiría en tu mujer y tres hijos que vivirían a tu cargo con un solo sueldo.

Y si eras ambicioso y te matabas a trabajar, podías tener un apartamento en Benidorm y unos cuantos locales arrendados, sin que hacienda te sacara los ojos. 

Eras libre de vivir tu vida sin que el estado se inmiscuyera en ella. No te decía si podías o no comer carne, no te reprochaba que contaminaras por viajar a Torrevieja con tu coche, y el hecho de que tuvieras patrimonio ganado con tu sudor era algo bien visto. Aquí nadie cuestionaba a unos padres y los métodos de enseñanza que utilizaras. 

¿Que existía la asignatura de formación del espíritu nacional? Sí, pero si la comparas con cualquier libro escolar actual flipamos con la cantidad de propaganda institucional que se le mete a los niños, incluso en el libro de geografía no desaprovechan la oportunidad de meter propaganda lgtbi e interracial.


Había una libertad individual brutal, y el precio a pagar era no poder hablar mal del régimen, no ser rojo ni catalanista. 


Pero el 90% de España era feliz con su mujer, su curro y su vida, no necesitaban más. Las necesidades de sacar el tema político siempre han sido un problema de cuatro, que en cuanto se les ha dado alas se han retratado como peores que los franquistas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Gonzalor (26 Dic 2022)

Pobre gente, no podía disfrutar de lo votado ni celebrar el orgullo gay, y las mujeres se quedaban en casa cuidando a la familia en lugar de trabajar 8 horas y después alimentar gatos


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Claro, todo esto no existía:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305007
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305008
> ...




Como en las zonas rurales de toda Europa en aquella época.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Mi padre era catalán, pero admiraba a Franco, muchísimo. Mi madre, castellana, le hacía caso a mi padre. En casa se hablaba los dos idiomas, catalán y castellano, ellos, mis hermanos y yo.
> Desde luego, ni punto de comparación aquel régimen con lo que hay ahora, en favor del primero como de la tierra al cielo, como dice el profeta Isaías (55:9).



En Cataluña siempre ha habido mucho chaquetero y chupapollas.


----------



## jabalino (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Envenenados por almortas?? Vamoos eso imposible en la Ejpaña de Franco.
> Guardia civiles dando palizas a pobres?? Increible...
> 
> Es que ya nadie se acuerda de lo miserable y pobre que era este pais hasta bien entrado los 80. Hasta los años 70 la gente emigraba porque aqui pagaban una mierda.



Ya no cuela rojo. España en los años 70 era próspera, la clase media tenía mucho más poder adquisitivo que hoy, las calles eran más seguras, la educación infinitamente mejor... Solo un borrego lobotomizado y esclavo de los globalistas multimillonarios diría semejantes sandeces. 
Eso sí, la historia os va a dejar como lo que sois, excrementos repugnantes que no tienen la dignidad ni para mirar más allá de sus orejeras.


----------



## Caballero de la Tenaza (26 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> me Han saltado las lágrimas,
> ni un moro, negro o pancho.



Bueno, están los que escoltan a Franco


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Lo de la libertad siempre lo he considerado algo relativo...
> 
> Con franco tenias tu trabajo, piso pagado en 10 años y un coche. Una novia que se convertiría en tu mujer y tres hijos que vivirían a tu cargo con un solo sueldo.
> 
> ...



Si te basas en "cuentame" para saber como vivian durante el franquismo, es que eres muy tonto jajajajaja


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

quiero ser justo y con muchas cosas positivas tambien habian negativas, las grandes capitales y pueblos del alrededor estaban bien pero la España rural,no lo estaba,lo del analfabetismo hasta los 70 era muy comun en zonas rurales,lo de los señoritos de andalucia tambien es verdad,,por eso tantos andaluces, extremeños etc... marcharon a otras regiones españolas con practicamente toda la industria,me refiero a vascongadas,cataluña,valencia,madrid e incluso fuera de España


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Dic 2022)

En el 57 había mucha pobreza fuera de la capital

E incluso mucho chabolismo en las grandes ciudades

No quita se empezara a vislumbrar el progreso, pero en el 57 aún quedaba mucho por hacer económicamente en España


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Dic 2022)

europeo dijo:


> Lo de la libertad siempre lo he considerado algo relativo...
> 
> Con franco tenias tu trabajo,



Menudo flipado.









"La mitad de los españoles que emigraron durante el franquismo lo hicieron de forma irregular"


"A menudo viajaban con un visado de turista, lo que les permitía estar tres meses en el país, pero en cuanto llegaban, lo primero que hacían era ponerse a buscar empleo"




www.eldiario.es





Millones de españoles se tuvieron que buscar la vida en el extranjero, con una mano delante y otra detrás. Si hasta en la película "Vente a Alemania Pepe", el personaje de Alfredo Landa se va sin papeles y tiene que pagar a un "arreglador" para poder trabajar allí limpiando edificios.

El hermano de mi abuelo se fue a trabajar a Francia y mi abuelo me contaba que volvió como un marqués, siendo la envidia del pueblo, con un Citroën tiburón y una mujer francesa rubia.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Ya no cuela rojo. España en los años 70 era próspera, la clase media tenía mucho más poder adquisitivo que hoy, las calles eran más seguras, la educación infinitamente mejor... Solo un borrego lobotomizado y esclavo de los globalistas multimillonarios diría semejantes sandeces.
> Eso sí, la historia os va a dejar como lo que sois, excrementos repugnantes que no tienen la dignidad ni para mirar más allá de sus orejeras.



En los 70 en mi pueblo aun se cagaba en el corral y no habia agua caliente. En las ciudades, los barriadas eran sitios muy cutres llenos de miseria con kinkis y gentuza de todo pelaje.

Toda mi familia vivia en pisos de mierda cutrisimos, trabajando sin parar.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (26 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No como ahora, claro, que es un paraíso de bienestar y equidad para todo el mundo.
> En fin.





arangul dijo:


> documentate mejor de la fechas de esas fotos,eso era la republica o la zona republicana donde fueron hechas





FROM HELL dijo:


> Empezamos el siglo xx en el puesto 15 en PIB per cápita. Se descendió a los abismos, tocamos fondo con la guerra civil y Franco nos puso en el 18.
> 
> El socialismo nos ha colocado en el 40. Y bajando a velocidad terminal. En el último año 7 puestos de golpe.
> 
> Así que los idiotas sois los que pensáis que un vertedero progre de moronegros y paguiteros con una deuda estratosférica y una industria cancelada, puede ser mejor que la España de Franco en cuanto a libertad y progreso económico y social.





javi1984 dijo:


> Eso son casos extremos, pero aun asi ahora hay muchos que estan bastante peor.
> 
> Pues al menos podian tener un techo sobre sus cabezas, tener una mujer y formar una familia.
> 
> ...





Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Esas imágenes son de la guerra y la postguerra, no de 1957. También puedo sacar fotos yo hoy de los suburbios de mi ciudad, con yonquis, traperos de medio pelo, boqueras, etnianos, chabolas con tejado de uralita y narcopisos y decirte "2022 es esto", algo que evidentemente no se corresponde con la realidad.





Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Si hombre eso si existía,esa era la España de la republica......Es exactamente lo que pasaría en la España progresista actual, lo que pasa que hoy la EU os regala el dinero.
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk





kyohan dijo:


> Estamos ya en color y en 1957. Estas fotos que pones son en blanco y negro, y se corresponden con los efectos de una posguerra provocada por el PSOE y que acabó con un tiro por la culata, y que ahora, casi un siglo después nos intentan hacer creer en una realidad distinta





EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> A lo mejor tuvo algo que ver el puto golpe de estado que dieron los rojos, sobre todo cuando decidieron regalar todo el oro del banco de España a la URSS.





Ludlow dijo:


> El vídeo que abre el hilo es sin duda alguna del tiempo de Franco.
> 
> Por el contrario, las fotos que tú adjuntas, salvo quizás la última que creo que es de los que se fueron al acabar la guerra, tienen toda la pinta de ser muy anteriores, de la época de la república e incluso antes. Algunas posiblemente sean del documental "Las Hurdes, tierra sin pan", de Buñuel, republicano por consiguiente.





Jorgito Rafael dijo:


> Tu Democracia en 2022.
> 
> Ya que os gusta la demagogia ,pues la usamos todos, ale, agur.





mala espina dijo:


> si los rojos de mierda no se hubieran llevado todo el oro del banco de españa y no hubiesen dejado a España en la ruina por supuesto que eso no existiria.





diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Si, pero hasta los pobres -persones en riesgo de exclusión para ti- eran más dignos y aseados.





Otto_69 dijo:


> En la posguerra si a partir de esos años fue el "milagro economico español" crecimos como ningun otro pais antes y nos situamos a la cabeza de los paises industrializados.
> No se si los cambios en la gente que se ven en los videos pueda tener algo que ver con nuestra situacion actual.





heredero dijo:


> El más pequeño de esos niños podría ser perfectamente mi padre o mi madre en 1957.
> 
> Saliendo de un lugar tan mísero como ese, mis padres pudieron tener una formación académica y profesional decente gracias a becas, y al esfuerzo personal de cada uno de ellos y de mis abuelos.
> 
> ...





Moñigo Rejön dijo:


> Esas fotos son de la zona roja
> 
> Estalinistas, anarquistas y demás ralea





Dosto dijo:


> Exacto, era un video propagandistico equivalente a cualquier video de RTVE actual.





Sr Julian dijo:


> Eso era en plena postguerra, años 40, con un país destrozado. De los 50 para adelante toda esta gente tenía trabajo, dinero, casa y lujos.
> El Franquismo fueron 10 años malos y 30 muy buenos, para la gente trabajadora.





ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Vete a las 3000 viviendas* ahora * o una aldea de esas perdida por galicia o andalucia y me cuentas





Matgiber11 dijo:


> Claro que sí,camarata Lenin. Como en toda Europa/ pero Franco no mataba de hambre





Tackler dijo:


> Eso fue inmigración descontrolada desde Andalucía, Extremadura y otras regiones pobres devastadas por la guerra y la miseria demasiado rápido en pocos años. Todos esos que ves en las imágenes recibieron casas/pisos gratis o a muy bajo precio en letras. ¿Que recibes hoy? Nada. Y pagando el 50% de tu sueldo en alquiler con el miedo de que te apuñalen por la calle si sales o vuelves de trabajar a ciertas horas en ciertos sitios.
> 
> Todos mis vecinos son inmigrantes de esas épocas y es verdad que lo pasaron mal viviendo en chabolas con lodo pero todos tuvieron trabajo y pisos en propiedad como he dicho.
> 
> Actualmente impuestos por todos lados, impuestazo por incluso tener tu primera casa (que antes regalaban) y le sumas que de todos esos impuestos casi el 50% se va para pensiones que no recibirás.





ceropatatero dijo:


> Las
> 
> Parecen las fotos de ahora ¿Que filtro usas?





Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Como en las zonas rurales de toda Europa en aquella época.



Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.

Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.

Que hoy también vivamos un mundo que nos drena los bolsillos y nos indica que pensar y decir so pena de multa y/o cárcel, no hace mejor otra dictadura de otro signo.

No, nunca hemos vivido mejor, esa gente tan elegantemente vestida no tenían ni médicos ni sistema de seguridad social como el de ahora ni ayudas a discapacitados ni nada de lo hoy en día cualquiera disfruta en esos años ni un ministro casi tenía los servicios de hoy en día.

Siempre ha sido igual, los de arriba estarán arriba y los de abajo estarán abajo, haciendo que la rueda gire, fin, no hay más.

Ningún hombre libre ilustrado se adheriría a ningún movimiento dictatorial si no está sacando algo, otra cosa es de idiotas que necesitan ser pastoreados.

Esta mas que demostrado que solo un 15-20% de la población tienen un pensamiento crítico y de estos solo un 10 no necesitará ser parte activa de una sociedad dirigida, y solo un 1% tomará la decisión de alejarse de semejante chiste de berlanga.

La prueba este hilo, decenas de citaciones de idiotas llamándome comunista o diciendo tonterías que no tienen nada que ver.

Decir que franco era un panoli con voz de pito que instauró un régimen del que casi no salimos, y si lo hicieron fue a base de miles de hombres muertos en las minas, carreteras o pantanos,no me convierte en un progre de mierda, pero an la pequeña mente de todos los que me han citado o han pensado como ellos, no hay sitio para nada más, si te metes con franco eres progre, y si no te metes este facha, y ya está.

Es por vuestra culpa y vuestra mentalidad colmena que nos pastorean eficientemente y arrastráis a los demás, hacia el comunismo, hacia al fascino, hacia el centésimo o hacia cualquier puta Dirección que os manden.

Sois basura prescindible, estáis donde estáis por que estabais ahí, si hubieras estado en el otro lado serías lo otro…

Insultáis a los del bando contrario y os creéis mejor que ellos, pero ambos sois lo mismo, carne de cañón que produce y consume.

Os acordáis cómo Fernando y Carlos, bribones ellos, abdicaron en la persona de José Bona porte mientras los españoles con hoces y martillos echaban a ostias a los franceses a los que estos mismos dejaron entrar en españa…

Los mismos españoles que cuando ellos solos restauraron el orden, lloraban para que volviera el rey bribón que los vendió dos veces.

SOIS NPCS, solo que no os han avisado.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Menudo flipado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si eso se colo en una pelicula durante el franquismo, no me quiero ni imaginar como estarian los españoles viviendo por Europa.
Muy buen dato para hacer rabiar al facherio jajajaa


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Menudo flipado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchos se marchaban en busca de una vida mejor,como hoy, tambien es cierto que muchos con contrato de trabajo,sobre todo a francia, a la vendia, revisión medica y contrato firmado,


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En los 70 en mi pueblo aun se cagaba en el corral y no habia agua caliente.



Yo cagué en el corral de la casa de mis abuelos, atrás del todo, pasado el establo.


----------



## jabalino (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En los 70 en mi pueblo aun se cagaba en el corral y no habia agua caliente. En las ciudades, los barriadas eran sitios muy cutres llenos de miseria con kinkis y gentuza de todo pelaje.
> 
> Toda mi familia vivia en pisos de mierda cutrisimos, trabajando sin parar.



Se llama tecnología, patán. Tenía más dignidad uno de esos pueblerinos que cagaban en el corral en un pelo del culo que tú y toda tu descendencia ovina. Asqueroso subhumano, vas a pasar a la historia como uno de los seres más rastreros que ha existido.


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> muchos se marchaban en busca de una vida mejor,como hoy,



Si, como hoy los venezolanos.

Hay parecidos que son sonrojantes.


----------



## Thebore (26 Dic 2022)

Y esto es Korea del Norte


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (26 Dic 2022)

@Pollepolle al ignore.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Dic 2022)

Vaya... qué sorpresa... con Franco no sólo había más libertades sino que también se vivía mejor...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Vaya... qué sorpresa... con Franco no sólo había más libertades sino que también se vivía mejor...



por favor digame que libertades tiene ahora que no tenia antes y no me lo confunda con libertinaje


----------



## Octubrista (26 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Recordad que el IVA no existía en ese tiempo. Había un respeto por la propiedad privada brutal, como manda, nunca mejor dicho, el mandamiento del NO ROBARÁS.



Y había secreto bancario.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> Se llama tecnología, patán. Tenía más dignidad uno de esos pueblerinos que cagaban en el corral en un pelo del culo que tú y toda tu descendencia ovina. Asqueroso subhumano, vas a pasar a la historia como uno de los seres más rastreros que ha existido.



Una vez yendo por el monte me entro un apreton y cague metido en un zarzal. Me limpie el ojete con musgo y las manos las restregue con tierra para quitar los restos de mierda. Luego en el bar le di la mano sin lavar a un facha de mi pueblo. 
Tomaa franquismoo!!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (26 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> por favor digame que libertades tiene ahora que no tenia antes y no me lo confunda con libertinaje



No estaba siendo irónico ni sarcástico... yo nací en los 70 y puedo corroborarlo.


----------



## GatoAzul (26 Dic 2022)

Como puede apreciarse en la pelicula, la gente andaba por la calle con miedo, casi no salían, no tenían clase, todo sucio y mal cuidado. 
¿Dónde están los menas, africanos, sudamericanos, chinos, rumanos, etc. que pagan las pensiones a los españoles?


----------



## Zepequenhô (26 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> muchos con contrato de trabajo,sobre todo a francia, a la vendia, revisión medica y contrato firmado,



¿Contrato de trabajo? Te voy a decir cómo funcionaban los contratos de trabajo porque mi familia hizo la vendimia en Francia.

Uno del pueblo, que llevaba allí años llamaba a los parientes y les ofrecía trabajo. Si tenian suerte y el tío era legal, solo se quedaba con una parte del dinero y dormían en chabolas. Si era un cabrón y estaba compinchado con el francés, lo mismo los dejaba tirados y no veían un franco.

¿Como iban en Jaén o Córdoba a buscar trabajo en Francia en la vendimia, si no había Internet y nadie sabía francés? ¿Firmar un contrato en francés sin saber francés? Pues bastante es que no firmaran que iban a matar a De Gaulle.

Pues hacían lo que los senegaleses hacen ahora, confiar en el que ya llevaba tiempo aquí y rezar pars que no les engañara.


----------



## Jacda (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



Ahora mirate el video de Corea del norte de 2022... Y tienen motos y coches


----------



## lefebre (26 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Pobre gente, no podía disfrutar de lo votado ni celebrar el orgullo gay, y las mujeres se quedaban en casa cuidando a la familia en lugar de trabajar 8 horas y después alimentar gatos



Y encima podían fumar en los bares... Infelices.


----------



## dinio amol (26 Dic 2022)

Antes de entrar en la mili año 68 estuve en Italia con mi amiga Cuchi Cuchi, ella trabajaba de funcionaria en la embajada de Suecia en Vaduz Liechtenstein y en Nápoles a pocos metros de una comisaría nos robaron las cuatro ruedas del coche, estuvimos diez días viajando y más o menos como España e incluso vi zonas más deprimidas que en España, la diferencia, que ellos no tienen incrustados en el cerebro la crítica y el voto genético de sus abuelos.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (26 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> ¿Contrato de trabajo? Te voy a decir cómo funcionaban los contratos de trabajo porque mi familia hizo la vendimia en Francia.
> 
> Uno del pueblo, que llevaba allí años llamaba a los parientes y les ofrecía trabajo. Si tenian suerte y el tío era legal, solo se quedaba con una parte del dinero y dormían en chabolas. Si era un cabrón y estaba compinchado con el francés, lo mismo los dejaba tirados y no veían un franco.
> 
> ...



mire en valencia habian oficinas donde se tramitaba el contrato de trabajo y la revisión medica,


----------



## CANCERVERO (26 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> El estraperlo llevaba existiendo desde tiempos del turnismo



Fué inventado por mafia de la Republica.

La palabra *Estraperlo* proviene de *Straperlo* y ésta deriva como acrónimo de *Strauss* y *Perlowitz* (en algunas fuentes aparece tan solo como Perlo), dos socios de origen holandés que en época de la *Segunda República* trajeron a España una ruleta eléctrica. Dicha ruleta se presentó en sociedad en 1934 en el *Casino de San Sebastián* y también llegó a llevarse a *Palma de Mallorca*.


Por lo visto habían sobornado a varios políticos influyentes y así consiguieron introducirla en el país. Evidentemente, la ruleta estaba trucada y rápidamente las autoridades se dieron cuenta del timo y se prohibió dicho juego.


Hay múltiples escritos que aseguran que este asunto llamado *«el escándalo Strauss»* fue uno de los motivos que hizo saltar de su puesto como Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de la Segunda República a Alejandro Lerroux debido a que su sobrino *Aurelio Lerroux* estuvo involucrado en el asunto, recibiendo, supuestamente, sobornos.


----------



## lefebre (26 Dic 2022)

Jacda dijo:


> Ahora mirate el video de Corea del norte de 2022... Y tienen motos y coches



Se respira la misma seguridad y civismo. Lo que no se ve es a los coreanos de fiesta en los bares, y se nota quieras que no que tienen un PIB puesto 128 y no el 18. Se nota la falta de propiedad privada. 
El caso que Franco se abrió en la segunda época al mundo, Korea no, ya que en realidad tampoco pudo. Circunstancias distintas, aparte de la libertad y riqueza que te da la propiedad privada.


----------



## lefebre (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si te basas en "cuentame" para saber como vivian durante el franquismo, es que eres muy tonto jajajajaja



Por curiosidad. ¿En que trabajaba tu padre, y donde vivíais? ¿En un pesebre, en un piso del INV, un piso comprado, alquilado...?


----------



## Shy (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> .Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



No se trata de adherirse a nada, se trata de juzgar dos épocas con criterio. Y si lo haces ves que antes se vivía mejor. Mi madre (80 tacos de calendario) nació en la posguerra y en los últimos años la he oído decir varias veces que se queda con lo de antes, cuando había seguridad, podías casarte y formar una familia sabiendo que ibas a tener trabajo y que sólo era necesario que trabajara uno de los dos, comprabas el piso en 10 años (máximo, y firmando letras) y si te daba la gana otro en la playa, y coche. Cuando no estabas abrasado a impuestos, no había mamarrachos mandando y normalizando lo grotesco, en la tele había programas como El hombre y la Tierra o Un, Dos, Tres; cuando no había ni la décima parte de propaganda diciéndote qué debes pensar, cuando había educación y modales, cuando se comía sano, cuando en un momento dado podías pegarle un tortazo a alguno para dirimir diferencias y no pasaba nada, y sólo había una religión (la cristiana) y no varias: feminismo, cambio climático, covidianismo, mariconismo, multiculturalismo. Cuando se construía y no se destruía.

Ya, ya sé que esto se ha dicho muchas veces pero es porque es la puta verdad.

¿Y pones como logro la sanidad de ahora? ¿En serio? Con médicos que se han convertido en administrativos que aplican protocolos, que persuaden a la población de que está enferma haciendo tomar medicamentos innecesarios, y para guinda del pastel el comportamiento que han tenido durante el covid y después. Por cierto, mis abuelas, una palmó con 96 y la otra con 92.


----------



## Miss Andorra (26 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empezamos el siglo xx en el puesto 15 en PIB per cápita. Se descendió a los abismos, tocamos fondo con la guerra civil y Franco nos puso en el 18.
> 
> El socialismo nos ha colocado en el 40. Y bajando a velocidad terminal. En el último año 7 puestos de golpe.
> 
> Así que los idiotas sois los que pensáis que un vertedero progre de moronegros y paguiteros con una deuda estratosférica y una industria cancelada, puede ser mejor que la España de Franco en cuanto a libertad y progreso económico y social.



Olvidais mencionar la entrada de Espana en la UE como la consecuencia de esa degradacion, como si no hubiera existido.


----------



## Shy (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Confundís las cosas y mezcláis o separáis a vuestro antojo sin poner l acosas sobre la misma balanza.



¿Sí? Dime qué.


WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Por su puesto que la sanidad es mejor ahora que hace 70 años.



La cirugía es mejor ahora, no la medicina general, tú sí que mezclas cosas metiendo cirujanos y matasanos en el mismo saco.


WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> O tu te crees que no ponían vacunas eugenésicas (pero de verdad) antes??



¿Cuales?


----------



## CANCERVERO (26 Dic 2022)

EmosidoEngañado dijo:


> Mira, que apoyes a Stalin me parece correcto, pero que te parezca bien regalar oro a una potencia extranjera es lamentable tío.



No entres al trapo con ese HIJODELAGRANPUTA


----------



## Plasta (26 Dic 2022)

Vestían mejor y los coches eran mucho más bonitos.


----------



## Chulazo (26 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> me Han saltado las lágrimas,
> ni un moro, negro o pancho.



Como que no, mira al final del vídeo. Todo moros a caballo.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (26 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> me Han saltado las lágrimas,
> ni un moro, negro o pancho.



La "guardia mora" de Franco la componían noruegos del mismo Oslo.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

lefebre dijo:


> Por curiosidad. ¿En que trabajaba tu padre, y donde vivíais? ¿En un pesebre, en un piso del INV, un piso comprado, alquilado...?



Mi familia eramos de currelas y viviamos en un barrio obrero de mi ciudad. Yo de niño apen


Chulazo dijo:


> Como que no, mira al final del vídeo. Todo moros a caballo.



En el franquismo los moros eran heroes de guerra. Las tiparracas fachas de la seccion femenina se calzaban los moros de dos en dos.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (26 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> celebrando el decimo aniversario del despiojamiento de bilbao



Ojo que según los progres , bajo "la dictadura" las provincias vascongadas estaban sumamente oprimidas por el fahcihmo, todos esos que vitoreaban a Franco lo hacían a la fuerza con un secreta detrás apuntandoles con una pistola .

Y al final Franco diciendo las verdades del barquero: *"Las democracias no son para nosotros los formulismos hipócritas en los que los individuos entregan su voluntad a políticos profesionales" *. La mierdocracia hipócrita y falsa actual es mas dictadura que el gobierno de Franco.


----------



## InKilinaTor (26 Dic 2022)

Joder, gente que juzga la vida en una dictadura viendo el nodo.

2 millones de emigrantes garantizan que en España se estaba de puta madre, hay que tener cojones.

Ah y cuando yo era joven también se vivía mejor, me daba igual que era asesinara, que el caballo matase a la juventud o que la gente moriría por qué no había protección laboral, lo importante era que yo vivía bien y sin responsabilidad.


----------



## sikBCN (26 Dic 2022)

Que pasada, la España de verdad. Ni un moronegro macho.


----------



## Pollepolle (26 Dic 2022)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Ojo que según los progres , bajo "la dictadura" las provincias vascongadas estaban sumamente oprimidas por el fahcihmo, todos esos que vitoreaban a Franco lo hacían a la fuerza con un secreta detrás apuntandoles con una pistola .
> 
> Y al final Franco diciendo las verdades del barquero: *"Las democracias no son para nosotros los formulismos hipócritas en los que los individuos entregan su voluntad a políticos profesionales" *. La mierdocracia hipócrita y falsa actual es mas dictadura que el gobierno de Franco.



Conozco a un señor de Navarra de 60 años que cuenta que a su generacion sus padres les dejaron de hablar en vasco por miedo. 

Vamos, en el franquismo se portaron como autenticos hijos de puta contra la gente del campo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (26 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> No viví esa época, por lo que no puedo opinar.
> 
> Pero cómo es posible que la gente pasara hambre con la cantidad de bichos que hay en ejpaña: conejos, jabalíes...
> 
> Que algún biego o historiador me lo explique.



¿En las ciudades? Habia hasta escasez de gatos. Ahi es donde podia haber hambre. En los pueblos, habia comida suficiente y cuando llegaba la "requisa" de los militares, desaparecia todo bicho viviente, de eso ya se encargaba el Alcalde, el Veterinario y el Secretario de dar aviso. No quedaban en los pueblos ni gallinas,cerdos, conejos, corderos, patos, por arte de magia desaparecian cada cual tenia sus escondites, los animales, cuando se guardaban el cuevas, se marcaban con tiras de tela de colores en las patas y alas para saber de quien eran. Venian los militares con los camiones una vez al Año. El Veterinario en las declaraciones que tenia que hacer, ya se ocupaba de que se llevasen las gallinas viejas y animales medio enfermos, era lo único que encontraban cuando venian.


----------



## CANCERVERO (26 Dic 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Y LA MEJOR LEY QUE SE HA CREADO EN ESTE PAÍS..."LA LEY DE VAGOS Y MALENATES"...MADRE MÍA , TODO EL FORO ROJERO ESTARÍA EXILIADO , CON LO PERROS Y VAGOS QUE SOÍS.



Esa Ley no la hizo Franco, fué en tiemps anteriores al Glorioso Alzamiento.


----------



## jkaza (26 Dic 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿En las ciudades? Habia hasta escasez de gatos. Ahi es donde podia haber hambre. En los pueblos, habia comida suficiente y cuando llegaba la "requisa" de los militares, desaparecia todo bicho viviente, de eso ya se encargaba el Alcalde, el Veterinario y el Secretario de dar aviso. No quedaban en los pueblos ni gallinas,cerdos, conejos, corderos, patos, por arte de magia desaparecian cada cual tenia sus escondites, los animales, cuando se guardaban el cuevas, se marcaban con tiras de tela de colores en las patas y alas para saber de quien eran. Venian los militares con los camiones una vez al Año. El Veterinario en las declaraciones que tenia que hacer, ya se ocupaba de que se llevasen las gallinas viejas y animales medio enfermos, era lo único que encontraban cuando venian.



Gran aportación, por lo tanto en las ciudades se pasaba hambre pero en los pueblos la gente subsistía medianamente bien para la época?

Y cómo era el tema de la vivienda en aquellos tiempos? Porque ahora los jóvenos y jóvenas dicen que se las regalaban a los biegos.

Porque yo el único conocimiento que tengo sobre aquello es este


----------



## Progretón (26 Dic 2022)

Ouiea dijo:


> Calienta, Jarabo, que en poco más de un año sales



... sales al patio de la prisión a que te den una ración de garrote vil.

Ahora también salen, pero a la calle; y antes, gracias a una cajera que llegó a ministra.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (26 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En los 70 en mi pueblo aun se cagaba en el corral y no habia agua caliente. En las ciudades, los barriadas eran sitios muy cutres llenos de miseria con kinkis y gentuza de todo pelaje.
> 
> Toda mi familia vivia en pisos de mierda cutrisimos, trabajando sin parar.



Doy fe. 

En el mio, además, como en muchos otros, casas y cuadras se mezclaban, unido eso a que las calles no estaban asfaltadas, en épocas de lluvia, el único calzado apto eran las madreñas y el único vehículo el tractor; los pocos que había, que la mayoría de vecinos aún se servían de la tracción animal. 

No había ambulancias; si te daba algún tabardillo, a buscarte la vida para ir al hospital, generalmente el Land Rover de un vecino que hacía de taxista, y que a más de uno y de dos, devolvió de cuerpo presente a su domicilio por qué muy pocos podían permitirse un traslado.

Pero bueno, no podíamos quejarnos que teníamos carretera, luz eléctrica y desde hacía pocos años, agua corriente....que por aquellos años aún había cientos de pueblos sin esas "comodidades".

Montana nororiental de León.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Con la cantidad de gilipolleces que has dicho en el primer párrafo no he podido seguir. 
Pffff.... Que pena, la vedad.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Dic 2022)

Me encanta que los mismos que hablan de vividores de lo público, de funcivagos, de redes clientelares, de amiguismo, de gente con carnet del partido,...

Pongan imágenes del centro de Madrid, cuna de los funcionarios del estado franquista y de las oficinas de las empresas del ini a las que sólo se entraba avalado por alguien del régimen


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Recordad que el IVA no existía en ese tiempo. Había un respeto por la propiedad privada brutal, como manda, nunca mejor dicho, el mandamiento del NO ROBARÁS.



Y los obreros no pagaba impuestos. 
Pero hey, la verdadera libertad, la suya, consiste en arruinar a los obreros, desteuir su futuro, condenarlos a una vida de esclavos sin familia ni futuro, en aras de mantener a toda esa parte de áfrica que se ha venido aquí y esos 17 parlamentos automoñas con sus 300 gorrinetes cada uno. 
Esto si que es LIBERTAD de la buena, de la auténtica.


----------



## Kbkubito (26 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me encanta que los mismos que hablan de vividores de lo público, de funcivagos, de redes clientelares, de amiguismo, de gente con carnet del partido,...
> 
> Pongan imágenes del centro de Madrid, cuna de los funcionarios del estado franquista y de las oficinas de las empresas del ini a las que sólo se entraba avalado por alguien del régimen



Que locura, que te pidan un aval para participar de un organismo público. A quien coño se le ocurre? Así no se puede robar ni nada joder.


----------



## Castellano (26 Dic 2022)

Si se mencionara la España de Franco de 1973, pues bueno.

Pero la España de 1957... cuando hasta solo un par de años antes existía todavía la cartilla de racionamiento.

E incluso 10 años después, con una economía bastante mejor que la existente en la época de ese vídeo seguian yéndose a miles los españoles a trabajar fuera.

Tan bien no se vivía. En los 70 (15 años después del vídeo) todavía había barrios enteros sin asfaltar y sin agua potable en las casas.

Mi padre por ejemplo, hasta los 70 no tuvo baño propio, anteriormente en el bloque donde vivía con mis abuelos estos eran compartidos para todo el bloque de viviendas. Y en los pueblos se cagaba en el corral


----------



## Azog el Profanador (26 Dic 2022)

jkaza dijo:


> No viví esa época, por lo que no puedo opinar.
> 
> Pero cómo es posible que la gente pasara hambre con la cantidad de bichos que hay en ejpaña: conejos, jabalíes...
> 
> Que algún biego o historiador me lo explique.



Mi familia paterna vivió aquella época. Eran pobres como ratas , pero tenían ganado y tierras de labranza. Realmente en los pueblos no se pasaba tanta hambre, quién más quién menos , tenía sus gallinas , cabras o cerdos.


----------



## Santolin (26 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Que te den puto progre


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Tenían casa fin.


----------



## Pollepolle (27 Dic 2022)

Santolin dijo:


> Que te den puto progre



Bilis facha, mi nvtricion.


----------



## lefebre (27 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Latirismo. Se quedaban paraliticos a miles porque no había otra cosa que comer que la almorta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te emociones. Mis abuelos tuvieron 6 hijos, y solo uno murió en el parto. Los 6 hijos son mis tíos y padres, todos con la vida solucionada ¿Cuántos hijos tuvieron tus abuelos? ¿Tus tíos están sin piso en una barriada? A lo mejor respondiendo estas preguntas, te contestas solo.


----------



## Punkercin (27 Dic 2022)

Pero si la dictadura continúa 

DICTADURA DE LA MAYORÍA


----------



## pacomer (27 Dic 2022)

España de ser 8 potencia industrial mundial, con inercia suficiente para poder tener hoy la rente per cápita de Irlanda, a la realidad de un no país convertido en un puto shithole socialista bolivariano tercermundizándose a toda hostia. Cayendo a plomo en PIB, del. 8 puesto al 16 ya en 2023... Y cada año 2 puestos menos.


----------



## lefebre (27 Dic 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> quiero ser justo y con muchas cosas positivas tambien habian negativas, las grandes capitales y pueblos del alrededor estaban bien pero la España rural,no lo estaba,lo del analfabetismo hasta los 70 era muy comun en zonas rurales,lo de los señoritos de andalucia tambien es verdad,,por eso tantos andaluces, extremeños etc... marcharon a otras regiones españolas con practicamente toda la industria,me refiero a vascongadas,cataluña,valencia,madrid e incluso fuera de España



Fíjate que en las zonas rurales se vivía en muchos aspectos mejor que en las capitales. No faltaba comida y se mandaban viandas y charcutería a los familiares en Madrid, por ejemplo. Lo que no gozaban era de los avances técnicos y espectáculos de las capitales.
Luego mezclas y ñhas de entender de aspectos inherentes a la época. El analfabetismo (como el machismo...) se arrastraba de la edad media y se ha ido erradicando poco a poco, a la par de la expansión de los avances tecnológicos . No es inherente de los regímenes políticos: cada régimen anterior había más analfabetos, más pobreza tecnológica y más machismo. (Democracia, franquismo, II republica, ... Etc)


----------



## frangelico (27 Dic 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Si se mencionara la España de Franco de 1973, pues bueno.
> 
> Pero la España de 1957... cuando hasta solo un par de años antes existía todavía la cartilla de racionamiento.
> 
> ...



Es que el desarrollo es así, genera fuertes diferencias entre enclaves de nivel de vida totalmente europeo y el resto. España en 1974 todavía tenía 3M y pico de "trabajadores" agrícolas y eso encubría miserias enormes en el campo que tardaron mucho en reducirse. En el Madrid de 1974 un trabajador industrial o de multinacionales ganaba 0.75x un trabajador francés equivalente pero en muchas zonas rurales, sobre todo del sur pero en todas partes había algo, muchos ni soñaban con ganar el SMI de entonces, que en dinero de hoy serían 500 euros.

Nada sale gratis, igual que la primera acumulación capitalista se hizo destruyendo la India y después China (y saqueando la América hispana por el camino) y creando el sistema esclavista dirigido desde Holanda e Inglaterra, el tránsito rápido de cualquier país, ya sea Corea del Sur en los 70 o Turquía -o China- últimamente, crea unas diferencias de renta enormes que son las que permiten los excedentes que dan lugar a una tasa de inversión elevada que permite ir ganando puestos, y luego ya se redistribuye. En España la redistribución estalla con las demandas salariales de 1976 que luego se unen a la crisis del petróleo (Franco se saltó la de 1973 pero la de 1979 nos sorprendió con inflaciones gigantes y los Pactos de la Moncloa ya hechos).

Y ojo, no olvidemos que los italianos, ya en la UE y visiblemente más ricos que los españoles, emigraron muchísimo más que nosotros en cualquier década desde 1870 a 1980. Y mejor, porque elegían buenos destinos que les han permitido contar con potentes lobbies en países anglos o con redes de restauración que son la avanzadilla de la marca-país para exportaciones alimentarias y de moda. Si ves el cine italiano de los 50 la miseria es la misma que ves en el cine medianamente sincero de aquella España (Nieves Conde, por ejemplo).


----------



## dragon33 (27 Dic 2022)

Punkercin dijo:


> Pero si la dictadura continúa
> 
> DICTADURA DE LA MAYORÍA




No, más bien idiocracia de una mayoría que cede su poder a unos supuestos representantes que solo representan a su partido, el cual está al servicio de intereses de afuera. TRAIDORES.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> Decir que franco era un panoli con voz de pito que instauró un régimen del que casi no salimos, y si lo hicieron fue a base de miles de hombres muertos en las minas, carreteras o pantanos...



Ya, paises no devastados por la guerra, como españa en la guerra civil y otros países europeos en la WWII, paises ayudados por el plan marshall, especialmente los devastados, excepto españa, pero sobre todo, y por encima de todo esto, paises no boicoteados por casi todo el mundo como lo estuvo españa.
Si aún así salimos, a costa de lo que sea, ni tan mal.



> Que hoy también vivamos un mundo que nos drena los bolsillos y nos indica que pensar y decir so pena de multa y/o cárcel, no hace mejor otra dictadura de otro signo.



Ahora cuéntanos cómo drenaba el franquismo los bolsillos, háblanos de los brutales impuestos etc.
Si dijeras no hace buena…pero dices mejor, y sí, era mejor. Punto.





> No, nunca hemos vivido mejor, esa gente tan elegantemente vestida no tenían ni médicos ni sistema de seguridad social como el de ahora ni ayudas a discapacitados ni nada de lo hoy en día cualquiera disfruta en esos años ni un ministro casi tenía los servicios de hoy en día.



Sí. Por supuesto que hemos vivido mejor.
Claro que tenían médicos, más que yo, que tiro de google. Cualquiera se fía de estos médicos de mierda. La última vez que anduve en ellos era por otra persona, a la que acabaron dejando morir, ni suplementos le dejaban tomar, no, ¿cómo va a tomar magnesio o vitamina A? si eso interfiere con la quimio….
Fui por una protusion discal, hace unos 5 años, que no es nada, que tome pastillas. fui por rinitis, hace unos10-15 años, que nada…
Me convencieron de pedir la tarjeta europea este año para tener sanidad fuera de españa, no hay manera, todo por internet o teléfono, pero que no, ni a mi ni a otros más listos que lo intentaron, al final me fui como siempre, sin nada.
Y llegó a ser más o menos buena, no de las mejores de europa, pero tampoco de las peores. Pero ya hace tiempo que está en demolición.


----------



## JB12 (27 Dic 2022)

Mi padre trabajaba en la RENFE y hasta que no montaron huelgas tras la muerte del dictador fascista no tuvieron buenas condiciones salariales. Y en los 70s amigos del régimen franquista se quedaron en exclusiva concesiones de obras, q salían mucho más caras que cuando dependían de RENFE.... efectos de la corrupción franquista!!!


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Dic 2022)

Hilo nazi de mierda en Burbuja, otro día normal....


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (27 Dic 2022)

Que gozo de imágenes
Que alegría de música. 
Que maravilla de gente vistiendo elegante
Que hemos hecho con nuestros años, que hemos convertido las ilusiones en odio
El humor en ofensa
La inocencia en maldad?. 
Bendita ignorancia la de aquellos años, en la que la gente eran felices, juntándose 20 personas en un piso de 70 m2, para celebrar la Navidad comiendo polvorones, cantando villancicos, y regalandose gel de baño
Por mucho que me quieran convencer
Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor


----------



## revongo (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Tu no tienes ni puta idea de lo que era el franquismo, hijo de puta!


----------



## petete44 (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Persea (27 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



terrible la represion


----------



## petete44 (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## proletario (27 Dic 2022)

Madrid años 50


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (27 Dic 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> España de ser 8 potencia industrial mundial, con inercia suficiente para poder tener hoy la rente per cápita de Irlanda, a la realidad de un no país convertido en un puto shithole socialista bolivariano tercermundizándose a toda hostia. Cayendo a plomo en PIB, del. 8 puesto al 16 ya en 2023... Y cada año 2 puestos menos.



Y si hubieramos seguido con Franco incluso manteniendolo vivo (en apariencia) metiendole un palo para sujetarlo por el culo igual llegábamos a ser 1º potencia mundial. 

A lo que ha llegado burbuja.

Todos los que hemos participado en Burbuja desde 2005 sabemos perfectamente que desde 2010 los de extrema derecha se han empezado a refugiar en este foro por que les ha faltado huevos para salir a la calle.

Mucho Franco, pero salir con dos cojones a la calle a defenderlo, uh que me dan.

Franco inició bases que luego los socialistos recogieron y desde 1973 con la eliminación del patrón oro, ya dependíamos de quien manejaba los hilos de la fabricación del dinero FIAT.

China no era nada, por que le bloquearon su entrada en la OMC, a partir del desbloqueo en 2001, 1º POTENCIA ECONÓMICA EN 20 AÑOS.

Simplemente, dirijo el capital a las zonas donde me interese.

Entonces, Xi xinping debe ser la puta ostia de dirigente, pero en realidad es la misma mierda que el resto de sus colegas del PCC.

España tenía en los años sesenta lo mismo que China, mano de obra barata y sin derechos, solo curritos a destajo, se metió pasta y despuntó.

Franco no hizo más que hacer caso a los que manejaban la pasta en ese momento, igual que Felipe, Aznar, Zapatero, Rajoy y el tontolava que gobierna ahora.

La empresa Española sigue siendo la misma mierda que lo era hace 40 años, solo que más modernizada, mas postureada en Linkedin y más "likeada" por sus remeros fans.

Y la gente es igual que antes, pero más mayor, mas gorda, igual de idiota y borrega.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Dic 2022)

Cada vez que hablais de Franco me lo imagino con un malita en la calva repartiendo en la carniceria


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Una película de aquella época, nada complaciente con los "maravillosos años 50"

Es extraño que sortease la censura.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...




Parto brazos con tal de volver a eso

Sí, superservicios, como la policía vigilando que no salgas de casa, y médicos "recomendando" "vacunas"


----------



## Benedicto Camela (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> esa gente tan elegantemente vestida no tenían ni médicos



Todo el mundo sabe que la medicina la inventó Felipe González en 1982


----------



## Funcional (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Se nota que no lo has vivido y ni siquiera te has molestado en documentarte. Cuando hablas de Seguridad Social da la impresión de que te refieres a la Sanidad Pública, y en tu supina ignorancia confundes ambos sistemas. Fue precisamente Franco quien creó la Seguridad Social que, entre otras cosas aparte de pensiones e incapacidades, incluía la prestación sanitaria y farmacéutica, las que disfrutaban los trabajadores con sus cotizaciones, al revés que ahora que se financia con los impuestos que pagamos unos pocos y de la que se benefician unos muchos, cuanto más extraños y extranjeros mejor. Y además se sostenía toda la red sanitaria de la Beneficencia a cargo de las diputaciones provinciales para quien no cotizaba. Y además, y sobre todo, el que se lo podía permitir se pagaba su sanidad privada. Y como la renta disponible de las familias era mucho mayor que la actual lo normal era utilizar sanidad y educación privadas eligiendo cada uno por quién quería ser atendido y educado.
Si, en Madrid al menos se vivía como ves, aunque te joda y pretendas convencernos de que ahora vivimos mejor gracias al régimen del 78. Y lo mejor de todo es que en aquella época gente tipo Irene Montero estaba ganándose la vida honradamente fregando platos.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Dic 2022)

En las imágenes se percibe el miedo en las caras de las gentes. Seguramente se acaban de enterar del fusilamiento de Alberti, de Carrillo y de la Pasionaria.


----------



## frenlib (27 Dic 2022)

Seguridad/tranquilidad
Gente bien vestida
Mujeres siendo mujeres
Hombres siendo hombres
Orgullo patrio
Orden
Gente educada

¿Dónde firmo?


----------



## medion_no (27 Dic 2022)

Frank will return.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (27 Dic 2022)

En mi opinión España nunca ha tenido años de verdadera calidad de vida y elevación desde el Imperio Español 1500-1650, ni siquiera algunos años del franquismo final o principios de la transición. Incluso me atrevería a decir que en la alta edad media eran más libres al menos en los campos y decidían mucho más aun habiendo reyes y señores feudales. 

El vídeo ese pues ni fu ni fa, me parece un vídeo de propaganda, que fuera a los barrios pobres de Madrid en esa época. Pero vamos en esto han sido expertos todos los sistemas, te muestran lo que quieren.


----------



## CANILLAS (27 Dic 2022)

El vídeo es puro fascismo y racismo, llama "guardia mora" al grupo de trabajadores uniformados de origen magrebí.


----------



## Tin Rope (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Esta mas que demostrado que solo un 15-20% de la población tienen un pensamiento crítico y de estos solo un 10 no necesitará ser parte activa de una sociedad dirigida, y solo un 1% tomará la decisión de alejarse de semejante chiste de berlanga.



Pues entonces lo mejor es la democracia, dejar las decisiones de una sociedad en manos de la fácil lobotomizacion de unos infraseres que acabas de decir. Por qué un tipo con empaque y huevos consagrado en servir a España y a los españoles era mucho peor que esta dictadura de la masa estúpida que tenemos. Dónde ir a parar. 

El que dice viva el comunismo y/o que asco de fachas es un progre lobotomizado, si o si. 
El que dice viva la democracia y el estado de derecho es otro progre lobotomizado si o si.
Y el que dice ojalá Franco levantara la cabeza, hay cierta esperanza.

Osea hay tres clases de hombres, los progres totalmente abducidos y los que no se creen progres pero son progres igual, defendiendo subliminalmente el sistema y los "derechos" de las mujeres, funcis, abortistas, ongestas, pensionistas y los que tienen un asco denodado a todos los anteriores, hasta la médula. Éstos últimos son los carcas, progres, fachas, retrógrados. Sólo hay esperanza en estos. Pero el carro lo llevan los otros dos grupos.

Aquél que no tenga añoranza por Franco, nuestro caudillo para la Gloria de Dios, es que es un tironucable. Punto.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Pues entonces lo mejor es la democracia, dejar las decisiones de una sociedad en manos de la fácil lobotomizacion de unos infraseres que acabas de decir. Por qué un tipo con empaque y huevos consagrado en servir a España y a los españoles era mucho peor que esta dictadura de la masa estúpida que tenemos. Dónde ir a parar.
> 
> El que dice viva el comunismo y/o que asco de fachas es un progre lobotomizado, si o si.
> El que dice viva la democracia y el estado de derecho es otro progre lobotomizado si o si.
> ...


----------



## Tin Rope (27 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


>



Tú eres un facha de mierda. Verdad? Y orgulloso debes estar. Luce la medalla antiprogre con orgullo.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Tú eres un facha de mierda. Verdad? Y orgulloso debes estar. Luce la medalla antiprogre con orgullo.



Soy anti-sistema, sabes lo que es eso?.


----------



## Tin Rope (27 Dic 2022)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Soy anti-sistema, sabes lo que es eso?.



Alguien que como yo tiene un asco a la democracia y al estado de derecho y a la clase política que te debe hacer ir con la cabeza bien alta por la calle.


----------



## Mabuse (27 Dic 2022)

Para algunos la cosa funcionaba, para otros tiraba y pera buena parte sigue siendo una mierda. Lo malo es que eran todo familias numerosas, especialmente entre la clase parasitaria, y al multiplicarse, las bocas que alimentar se multiplicaron. La democracia no es más que la familia numerosa del franuismo, numerosa y formada por hijos tontos exclusivamente. Rascando un poco entre los padres de la transición vemos que son todos de la misma gente y entorno que los padres de la república, la dictadura, y lo que haga falta.


----------



## FYA SOFTWARE (27 Dic 2022)

venga, ahora ganad unas elecciones


----------



## Galvani (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Pero macho tú qué pasa, ¿eres de esos que es el más listo porque está en contra de todo y así no se le puede criticar nada?
O te parece mejor una cosa u otra. O criticas cosas por igual de lo que te parece mal. Me suenas al típico "apolítico" que no son más que progres disfrazados porque no les oyes una crítica a la izquierda.

No se si recuerdas que España tuvo una guerra. Dices que otros países ya tenían servicios... ¿Y qué? ¿Acaso has visto como era España antes de Franco? Un erial agrícola. Luego tardó en industrializarse... Normal. Esto no es Alemania macho.

Ahora vinimos mejor porque estaría bueno que los años y los avances pasasen en balde... Avances que son importados (tecnología, mejor sanidad...) Bueno esto último ya se está viendo que ha colapsado. 

Y vivimos "mejor" El que tenga dinero claro. Porque hoy es todo dinero... Luego vete a comprar un piso, a llenar la cesta, pagar impuestos...

La "democracia" Ha sido un nido de ladrones. Lo que hizo Franco por el país no lo hará nadie nunca, porque solo roban y joden todo.


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Dic 2022)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Pues entonces lo mejor es la democracia, dejar las decisiones de una sociedad en manos de la fácil lobotomizacion de unos infraseres que acabas de decir. Por qué un tipo con empaque y huevos consagrado en servir a España y a los españoles era mucho peor que esta dictadura de la masa estúpida que tenemos. Dónde ir a parar.
> 
> El que dice viva el comunismo y/o que asco de fachas es un progre lobotomizado, si o si.
> El que dice viva la democracia y el estado de derecho es otro progre lobotomizado si o si.
> ...



Osea que solo se salvan los que tienen asco a los de más.

Tu no eres facha, eres tonto.


----------



## Dr. Oldman (27 Dic 2022)

En que momento nos hemos torcido? 

Buena vestimenta, saber estar y andares elegantes. Nada de perroflautas en los semaforos tirando bolos o haciendo piruetas con aros. No se ven negros ni moritos. Incluso las charos sabian mantener su rol y tener cierta discrecion.

Que puta verguenza de inclusion para los que somos de valores conservadores. Que puto asco de sociedad. No me extraña que haya tal avalancha de suicidios.


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Eres subnormal aunque escribas un testamento. La seguridad social la creó un falangista Girón de Velasco, como que esa gente no tenía médicos? Aún como no has dicho que no los veo con un móvil de última generación, inútil.
Tengo un amigo que se dedicaba a traer actuaciones y entre ellos ballets de la Alemania del este allá por mediados de los 60. Cuando llegaban a España no se creían lo que veían les habían contado que era un país gris y sin libertades y veían todo lo contrario.
Así que dúchate, deja las drogas y ponte a trabajar.


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA; lo que os gusta de esa época es precisamente lo no pudo destruir el franquismo (ni los regímenes anteriores), dadas sus limitaciones (limitaciones tecnológicas, y del momento histórico).
> 
> El problema que tienen los derechistas y/o tradicionalistas es que no saben que están igual de adoctrinados-engañados que los izquierdistas, porque casi todo lo bueno de las sociedades peninsulares fue creación del PUEBLO, mientras que en la escuela, ya sea escuela franquista o socialista, nos dicen que todo es creación de las castas de expertos y de las minorías poderhabientes, y que el pueblo llano nunca ha sido nada, más que brutos y masa.
> 
> ...



Otro capullo. Fuero de los trabajadores, despido 75 días por año cotizado. Igual que ahora.


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> hasta guinea y sus negritos vivian mejor con franco
> 
> 
> 
> hasta les llevo la tv



Guinea era la colonia más rica de África


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Ni un moro? Un ejército entero de moros trajo Franco para violar y asesinar españolas, mujeres y niñas.



Quién violaba a monjas y realizó el genocidio más grande de la historia sobre el cristianismo, solo superado por el del imperio romano fue el frente popular. Más lectura y menos porros.


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (27 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



Ni un negro xD


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS dijo:


> stalin lo merecia eso y mas, gracias a ese oro se sufrago la aniquilacion absoluta de la bestia nazi y de sus putitas



Con ese oro ahora no tendríamos una deuda superior al PIB. Gracias a la intervención de EEUU se pudo acabar con las potencias del eje, payaso


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *¿En el 18?
> Según Roberto Centeno cuando murío Franco España estaba entre las 10 primeras economías del mundo.*



La octava.


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

BURBUJEITOR II dijo:


> Ahora es esto, la tele lo llama “Democracia” y agenda 2030, y dicen que es lo mejor para ti porque eres libre, y votas y no se que mas cosas…



Gentuza


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> El Madrid dónde Jarabo vivió sus juergas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305192
> 
> ...



Fue ejecutado. De nada sirvieron las influencias.


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


>



Poco PROGRESO veo ahí.
Ni transexuales enseñando su chocho creado con tecnología puntera, ni africanos vendiendo con mantas, ni inmigrantes que parecen guerrilleros ni jovenzuelas vestidas como putas.


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Si me dices el 67, todavía. Pero España en el 57 era un agujero de subdesarrollo, hambre y necesidades de toda clase.



La prueba es que estás aquí dando por culo.


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Hablas todo el tiempo de maricones, culos, pollas...
> ¿Hay algo que escondas y no le hayas contado a nadie? Igual es tiempo de que salgas del armario. Ahora gracias a tus camaradas hasta os podéis casar, no tendrás queja.



Y adoptar. Se pasa el día en los lavabos del corte inglés


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (27 Dic 2022)

Madrid sin travelos es como un jardin sin flores


----------



## Alex001 (27 Dic 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Envenenados por almortas?? Vamoos eso imposible en la Ejpaña de Franco.
> Guardia civiles dando palizas a pobres?? Increible...
> 
> Es que ya nadie se acuerda de lo miserable y pobre que era este pais hasta bien entrado los 80. Hasta los años 70 la gente emigraba porque aqui pagaban una mierda.



Si los 80 con la heroína causando estragos y el vaquilla pegando palos. Con Franco apenas habían drogas mientras ya era una lacra en Europa. La gente emigraba porque quería ganar más igual que ahora. Si pagaban una mierda como una familia trabajadora tenía un piso, el apartamento en la playa y un coche pagado en cuatro días. Te has lucido los 80 creo que eras de los del grupo de Almodóvar.


----------



## InKilinaTor (27 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> La octava.



Me equivoco al decir que antes de Franco, con la republica éramos la sexta?


----------



## LuismarpIe (27 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> La prueba es que estás aquí dando por culo.



En Sudán del Sur también están, y es un puto agujero negro de subdesarrollo y pobreza.


----------



## Avulense64 (27 Dic 2022)

javi1984 dijo:


> Eso son casos extremos, pero aun asi ahora hay muchos que estan bastante peor.
> 
> Pues al menos podian tener un techo sobre sus cabezas, tener una mujer y formar una familia.
> 
> ...



Millones de españoles tienen una relación estable. Que aquí, en foro odia mujeres, no podáis porque ninguna se os acerca, lógico por otra parte, es otra cosa. En la época de Franco los hombres no tenían mujer por decreto, estás de acercaban libremente, no os vayáis a pensar, salvo matrimonios arreglados en familias de alta alcurnia. Había raritos que se quedaban solteros también.
Por lo demás de acuerdo, la estabilidad laboral y el acceso a la vivienda era infinitamente mejores . No había inmigración como la de ahora, de baja cualificación y problemática.


----------



## pacomer (27 Dic 2022)

Tin Rope dijo:


> Pues entonces lo mejor es la democracia, dejar las decisiones de una sociedad en manos de la fácil lobotomizacion de unos infraseres que acabas de decir. Por qué un tipo con empaque y huevos consagrado en servir a España y a los españoles era mucho peor que esta dictadura de la masa estúpida que tenemos. Dónde ir a parar.
> 
> El que dice viva el comunismo y/o que asco de fachas es un progre lobotomizado, si o si.
> El que dice viva la democracia y el estado de derecho es otro progre lobotomizado si o si.
> ...



Había más democracia con Franco, se le denominaba orgánica, se hacía por tercios en las Cortes y en el tercio de la familia se podía presentar cualquier cabeza de familia con la única condición de que no fuera un comunista perroflauta vagonetas.

Comparemóslo ahora con las cortes, congreso de la partitocracia del. R78: sólo representan a partidos de listas cerradas, donde se cuela la basura más tironukeable del país, donde el jefecillo viruelo de turno elige a dedo a sus di-putitas y el que se mueva se va a la puta calle.
Exacto, había más.representatividad del pueblo con Franco. Aparte de que las leyes fundamentales se daban a votar en Referendum. Cuántos putos referendums, salvo el de la OTAN y amañado, se han dado con el puto R78?. El de la constitucion del 78 fue realizado con las leyes franquistas.

Es que manda balls con la lavadura de cerebro de los ispainoles.


----------



## Rebequita quita quita (27 Dic 2022)

Ya había cambio climático, en abril en manga corta!!


Enviado desde mi CHAROPHONE desde una terracita JI JI JI utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Vorian (27 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Empezamos el siglo xx en el puesto 15 en PIB per cápita. Se descendió a los abismos, tocamos fondo con la guerra civil y Franco nos puso en el 18.
> 
> El socialismo nos ha colocado en el 40. Y bajando a velocidad terminal. En el último año 7 puestos de golpe.
> 
> Así que los idiotas sois los que pensáis que un vertedero progre de moronegros y paguiteros con una deuda estratosférica y una industria cancelada, puede ser mejor que la España de Franco en cuanto a libertad y progreso económico y social.



"Prueba" a poner tu mensaje en la epoca franquista, cambiando progre por franquista y luego explicas lo de libertad en aquella epoca y ahora...


----------



## Patito Feo (27 Dic 2022)

Me da tanto asco el socialismo de ahora, que veo esas imagenes y como estan llenas de españoles de a pie me parecen atractivas. Y probablemente tambien fura un tiempo terrible, pero es lo que tiene una sociadad pendular, que oscilaentre uno y otro lado, con un breve periodo de coherencia moral.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Quién violaba a monjas y realizó el genocidio más grande de la historia sobre el cristianismo, solo superado por el del imperio romano fue el frente popular. Más lectura y menos porros.



  
Sí, claro, menudo lavado de cerebro tienes.


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí, claro, menudo lavado de cerebro tienes.



No se, con el franquismo creo que había bastantes más libertades que ahora, y ni que decir tiene que la calidad de vida era infiniiiiiiitamente mejor.
Antes si decidían cerrarte un negocio porque no les caías bien pues te lo cerraban y de paso te daban 2 ostias.
AHORA cierran TODOS los negocios, y te quitan lo poco que te quedaba mientras te sonríen y te acarician la cabecita.
Que quieres que te diga, prefiero el franquismo que por lo menos no te vuelven majareta, que así pasa, el índice de suicidio no para de subir.
Os dan con los datos en la puta jeta y seguís emperrados en repetir la PROPAGANDA. Pero que se le va a hacer, son taaaaantas repeticiones resonando en vuestros cerebros que ya no sabéis ni dónde estáis.


----------



## carlitros_15 (27 Dic 2022)

BROOOTAL

Los parques llenos de niños cuidados por sus madres sonriendo felices. 

Las mujeres de hoy en día, a asesinar a sus hijos a la clínica abortista, al baño del tugurio a comerle la polla a Mohammed por una raya de speed y a gritar al 8M machete al machote y sola y borracha quiero volver a casa


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Dic 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> *Seguridad/tranquilidad*
> *Gente bien vestida*
> *Mujeres siendo mujeres*
> *Hombres siendo hombres*
> ...





Todo eso pone tristes a los rojos.


----------



## Ulises 33 (27 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> La prueba es que estás aquí dando por culo.



Miente, el lo sabe, que compare con los paises del mundo. Si le gente supiera de leyes de otros paises, d ecuando en otros paises tan chachis la mujer pudo votar, o que en UK por ejemplo un católico no puede ser presidente o primer ministro, etc. Fuera se venden muy bien, aquí tenemos a un gobierno que se basa en insultar su historia y sus costumbres.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (27 Dic 2022)

LuismarpIe dijo:


> Si me dices el 67, todavía. Pero España en el 57 era un agujero de subdesarrollo, hambre y necesidades de toda clase.



En el 57 ya no se puede hablar de hambre como algo generalizado. Subdesarrollo y necesidades de todo tipo sí, pero esto es común a economías como la española de entonces. Es un gran error hacer comparaciones con Francia, Alemania y los países más avanzados. España pertenecía a la cola de Europa, los PIIGS (excluyo a los del telón).


----------



## Edu Brock (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (27 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>




Cuba ahora, gracias Fidel:


----------



## Lechuga verde (27 Dic 2022)

El puto amo Franco y no la mierda que hay ahora, que no se puede ni vivir me cago en sus muertos


----------



## kyohan (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



No se puede incurrir en la falacia de comparar tiempos pasados con parámetros actuales. Con Franco no había Internet porque no existía Internet, y el mundo funcionaba en otro orden social, político y económico.

Siga usted viendo La Sexta, y cuando le ordenen que se suicide, háganos un favor y no moleste a sus vecinos con ruidos innecesarios.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> franco en 1939 ,llegada a san sebastian,poco despues de limpiar la ciudad de rojos



Que Grande, por Dios!.


----------



## Roedr (27 Dic 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Había más democracia con Franco, se le denominaba orgánica, se hacía por tercios en las Cortes y en el tercio de la familia se podía presentar cualquier cabeza de familia con la única condición de que no fuera un comunista perroflauta vagonetas.
> 
> Comparemóslo ahora con las cortes, congreso de la partitocracia del. R78: sólo representan a partidos de listas cerradas, donde se cuela la basura más tironukeable del país, donde el jefecillo viruelo de turno elige a dedo a sus di-putitas y el que se mueva se va a la puta calle.
> Exacto, había más.representatividad del pueblo con Franco. Aparte de que las leyes fundamentales se daban a votar en Referendum. Cuántos putos referendums, salvo el de la OTAN y amañado, se han dado con el puto R78?. El de la constitucion del 78 fue realizado con las leyes franquistas.
> ...



Exacto. Lo de ahora es una degeneración absoluta. Obviamente no se levanta a un país de la ruina como hizo Franco sino se hacen las cosas muy bien.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> La seguridad social la creó un falangista Girón de Velasco, como que esa gente no tenía médicos?



Falso. El sistema de seguridad social fué creado en 1908, bajo el gobierno de Antonio Maura, con el nombre de Instituto Social de Previsión.

Instituto Nacional de Previsión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Discrepante Libre (27 Dic 2022)

Creer que la vida durante la época de franco era idilica por unos videos propagandisticos, es exactamente igual que creer que la vida del norteamericano medio es perfecta y llena de lujos única y exclusivamente por lo que creemos saber de ellos através de las peliculas y series
de televisión norteamericanas.

En la propaganda se muestra lo "bonito" y se deshecha lo "feo", y eso pasa en dictaduras, democracias y cualquier régimen, la propaganda es propaganda y punto, siempre ha sido asi.

¿Que esta época esta completamente estropeada? De acuerdo. ¿Qué el régimen de 78 es un régimen de corruptos, podridos e HDLGP totalmente tironucables del primero al último que no hacen más que traicionar y robar al ciudadano medio? De acuerdo. ¿Qué esta el ciudadano medio completamente aborregado por las ideologías? De acuerdo.

No existe una respuesta mágica para que la gobernanza de las sociedades humanas sea perfecta. No la hay. El ser humano con poder siempre estará tentado de usarlo para el mal (corrupción económica o de cualquier tipo), y si ponemos algún organismo para controlarlo este también bajo las motivaciones oportunas podra ser corrompido.

Como individuos sólo podemos adaptarnos y sobrevivir ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ o eso, o creamos una IA gobernante completamente programada con unos parámetros de rectitud y honestidad perfectos y nos plegamos y doblegamos completamente a ella.
E incluso en este último caso, el programador podrá ser corrompido para que programe ciertos parámetros que permita saltarse la incorruptibilidad de la IA dependiendo de a quien se aplique los parámetros.

El ser humano es falible, corruptible e indecente cuando tiene el poder ¡SIEMPRE!: NO LE DEMOS MÁS VUELTAS. Es un axioma de la condición humana.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> que mas quisiera sanchez que ser recibido como se recibia a franco



Sanchez y cualquiera de los presidentes que tuvimos en la memocracia. Es algo totalmente fuera de su alcance pero nos dicen que entonces la gente estaba en contra del Franco y ahora a favor de ellos. Descojonarse es poco.


----------



## frangelico (27 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Falso. El sistema de seguridad social fué creado en 1908, bajo el gobierno de Antonio Maura, con el nombre de Instituto Social de Previsión.
> 
> Instituto Nacional de Previsión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Bueno. Eso es así pero también es cierto que no fue nada hasta los años 60. Ni siquiera la SS creada en los 40 fue gran cosa. España de 1900 a avanzados los 50 no gastaba más del 10-12% del PIb en lo público y la atención social era residual. En los presupuestos de los años 30 no hay partidas para pensiones fuera de las clases pasivas del Estado y no habia ni siquiera ministerios "sociales" entonces. Pero esto es común a muchos paises, los sistemas universales de SS son concesiones de posguerra a las poblaciones en todo Occidente, antes no las había en general y España estaba especialmente atrasada en eso.

La SS toma su actual forma con las leyes de 1963 y 1967, de hecho las cotizaciones alcanzaron en 1967 niveles parecidos a los actuales y un reparto empleador/empleado también muy similar.

Los años de 1945 a 1973 son conocidos como "loa treinta gloriosos" porque en todo Occidente fueron muy buenos, en España la particularidad estuvo en que los últimos 40 y los 50 fueron peores y los 60 y primeros 70 bastante mejores que en países "de nuestro entorno", pero sin nada muy destacable considerando el bajo nivel de partida.


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Dic 2022)

Alex001 dijo:


> Otro capullo. Fuero de los trabajadores, despido 75 días por año cotizado. Igual que ahora.



El ESTADO DE BIENESTAR (del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL, no otro posible) es lo que nos ha destruido; cuanto más lo defendáis, más cerca estaréis de caer a la fosa común de la historia.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El franquismo fue MODERNIDAD A TODA MÁQUINA; lo que os gusta de esa época es precisamente lo no pudo destruir el franquismo (ni los regímenes anteriores), dadas sus limitaciones (limitaciones tecnológicas, y del momento histórico).
> 
> El problema que tienen los derechistas y/o tradicionalistas es que no saben que están igual de adoctrinados-engañados que los izquierdistas, porque casi todo lo bueno de las sociedades peninsulares fue creación del PUEBLO, mientras que en la escuela, ya sea escuela franquista o socialista, nos dicen que todo es creación de las castas de expertos y de las minorías poderhabientes, y que el pueblo llano nunca ha sido nada, más que brutos y masa.
> 
> ...



Creo que es el punto 1 que todo el mundo debería tener claro. El estado es el mayor enemigo del individuo y de la sociedad. Hay que acabar con él. Y este es el punto uno para después ir a por los demás objetivos. Miguel Anxo Bastos lo explica muy bien diciendo que lo mismo que la Iglesia perdió mucho poder al perder muchos acólitos, el estado también perdería el poder si la gente dejase de creer en él. Pero hace falta mucho trabajo por lo que se ve para que la gente tenga claro algo tan evidente.


----------



## Manoliko (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Toda la obra y milagros que le atribuís a franco ya eran una relidad en muchos países europeos y no solo los del plan marshal.
> 
> Si vais a países ex comunistas, también os dirán que echan de menos el orden, limpieza y seguridad de antes, aunque odien el comunismo.
> 
> ...



Tú lo has dicho, el sistema sanitario sería peor, pero igual que en todos lados. Lo que ha mejorado con el tiempo no ha sido gracias a la ideología progre y la falsa y deficiente democracia que nos impusieron, sino únicamente gracias al avance de la ciencia.


----------



## Alex Cosma (27 Dic 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Creo que es el punto 1 que todo el mundo debería tener claro. El estado es el mayor enemigo del individuo y de la sociedad. Hay que acabar con él. Y este es el punto uno para después ir a por los demás objetivos. Miguel Anxo Bastos lo explica muy bien diciendo que lo mismo que la Iglesia perdió mucho poder al perder muchos acólitos, el estado también perdería el poder si la gente dejase de creer en él. Pero hace falta mucho trabajo por lo que se ve para que la gente tenga claro algo tan evidente.



Sí, pero la solución no es el liberalismo, porque tal y como ya he explicado en este mismo hilo:

*El liberalismo o neoliberalismo contrario al ESTADO no existe más que en la imaginación de los estatófilos*, porque lo único que predica es reducir el intervencionismo del Estado en materia económica, pero *deja sin tocar lo esencial del Estado, que es el ejército, la policía y la judicatura, es decir, los poderes coercitivos y represivos... porque son estos poderes estatales los que, precisamente, protegen la propiedad privada del poder económico.

La defensa (física y jurídica) es muy cara para el GRAN CAPITAL (no sería viable), por eso éste delega en el ESTADO dichas funciones. Así, el ESTADO, con los impuestos que cobra al PUEBLO (con el expolio al PUEBLO), costea los gastos de defensa del GRAN CAPITAL, pero garantizándose al mismo tiempo el monopolio de la violencia y la justicia (es decir, las minorías poderhabientes que conforman el ESTADO se garantizan a sí mismas su existencia vía expolio del PUEBLO). Todos salen ganando menos... menos el PUEBLO, que es sometido y expoliado por partida doble, por el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.*

Lectura recomendada: *EL ESTADO CREÓ EL CAPITALISMO*

Los propios liberales, además, dejan claro que ellos no son libertarios ni ancap. No casualmente, dentro del colectivo anti-estado-leviatán, los más famosos y operativos son los liberales, claro (es decir, Estado no leviatán, pero Estado).









La defensa del liberalismo frente a libertarios y anarcocapitalistas


LA NACION>OpiniónOpinión La Argentina liberal construyó una nación próspera y con movilidad social; debemos volver a sus fuentes3 de noviembre de 202200:12 Alejandro Poli Gonzalvo PARA LA NACION…




profesorhariseldon.wordpress.com






Samuel Adams, uno de los padres fundadores de EEUU:
_«Si prefieres el bienestar a la libertad, la tranquilidad de la servidumbre al animado desafío de ser libre, vete en paz a tu casa. No te pedimos tu consejo ni tu apoyo. Inclínate y lame la mano que te alimenta. Que tus cadenas sean livianas, y que la posteridad olvide que fuiste nuestro compatriota.»_

Esta frase e intención inicial, unida a otras de Jefferson por ejemplo, nos dice a las claras que incluso con la intención inicial de NO CREAR UN ESTADO LEVIATÁN, y siendo liberales, finalmente se llega al Estado Leviatán... y se llega porque la naturaleza del Estado es crecer sin solución de continuidad aunque la intención inicial sea tener sólo un "Estado mínimo".


Por tanto, la única opción es que el Estado no exista, porque si existe, crecerá, y no podrá no crecer hasta destruir todo.


Son los propios liberales los que descartan y ven como nocivos el libertarismo-anarcocapitalismo (también de origen EEUU), porque entienden que un LIBRE MERCADO de verdad (eso es, o sería, el CAPITALISMO perfecto) es nocivo, porque no existiría el "Estado Mínimo" que garantizara las libertades (que es el Estado que propugnan los liberales).

Pero dicho esto, hay que dejar claro que en EEUU sí hay Estado Leviatán, ya que aunque no lo haya como tal (y aún así habría mucho que matizar) en educación y sanidad, por ejemplo, lo cierto es que tienen el ejército más potente del mundo, y eso es ESTADO. Por tanto el peso del Estado en EEUU es también gigantesco (aunque con otras formas: imperialismo explícito).


La única solución a la degradación humana actual (porque ese es el principal problema, que estamos a un metro del despeñadero de la infrahumandiad por exceso de bienestarismo y exceso de delegacionismo en castas de expertos) es la REVOLUCIÓN INTEGRAL POPULAR, axiológica, de los valores.


----------



## Zepequenhô (27 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno. Eso es así pero también es cierto que no fue nada hasta los años 60.



No fue nada hasta la Constitución de 1978, ya que el sistema de seguridad social no cubría a los parados agrarios. Los jornaleros se quedaban fuera cuando no podían trabajar.

Por eso tantos viejos en Andalucia, Extremadura y Castilla la Mancha votarán siempre socialista, haga el PSOE la tropelía que haga, porque no fue hasta entonces cuando sus familias pudieron vivir sin miedo a la enfermedad.


----------



## Debunker (27 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No, nunca hemos vivido mejor, esa gente tan elegantemente vestida no tenían ni médicos ni sistema de seguridad social como el de ahora ni ayudas a discapacitados ni nada de lo hoy en día cualquiera disfruta en esos años ni un ministro casi tenía los servicios de hoy en día.



Confundís la velocidad con el tocino, la supuesta riqueza que disfrutamos hoy o en las últimas décadas, no se debe a ningún supuesto régimen político, se debe a la energía que comenzó con la explotación del petróleo y nos redimió del esclavismo , unas políticas administraron esa riqueza de una forma u otra, por ejemplo el comunismo transfirió esa riqueza al Estado y el estado supuestamente eran todos, luego se comprobó que el estado era el partido que gobernaba o sea el comunismo, al otro lado el capitalismo que administró esa riqueza para el más apto, el de mejor ideas , el régimen de las oportunidades y el sueño americano, hoy comprobamos que eso ha resultado en una casta de multimillonarios con más poder que los estados y rigen el mundo actual y el futuro, todo eso saqueando y expoliando el planeta brutalmente. 

Toda esa abundancia y riqueza, hoy en retroceso, ha dado a luz a la civilización más cruel, hipócrita, infeliz, insegura, y pura esquizofrenia que haya habido nunca en este planeta.

Yo viví todo el franquismo desde el minuto 1, no entro en política, la sociedad somos todos, y de aquella sociedad a ésta, solo puedo decir que aquella era el día y la de hoy es la noche oscura hasta sin la Luna.


----------



## frangelico (27 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> No fue nada hasta la Constitución de 1978, ya que el sistema de seguridad social no cubría a los parados agrarios. Los jornaleros se quedaban fuera cuando no podían trabajar.
> 
> Por eso tantos viejos en Andalucia, Extremadura y Castilla la Mancha votarán siempre socialista, haga el PSOE la tropelía que haga, porque no fue hasta entonces cuando sus familias pudieron vivir sin miedo a la enfermedad.



Claro. Esa es otra, la expansión fue por fases pero en 1975 ya había casi 4M de pensionistas y se gastaba el 5 y pico % del PIb en pensiones. NO es poco para un país en el que en 1950 apenas los funcionarios tenían pensiones pero había agujeros todavía en el sistema, claro. Pero vamos, en línea con otros paises europeos.


----------



## tixel (27 Dic 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Sí, pero la solución no es el liberalismo, porque tal y como ya he explicado en este mismo hilo:
> 
> *El liberalismo o neoliberalismo contrario al ESTADO no existe más que en la imaginación de los estatófilos*, porque lo único que predica es reducir el intervencionismo del Estado en materia económica, pero *deja sin tocar lo esencial del Estado, que es el ejército, la policía y la judicatura, es decir, los poderes coercitivos y represivos... porque son estos poderes estatales los que, precisamente, protegen la propiedad privada del poder económico.
> 
> ...



La revolución hoy en día es echarse al monte, ser un buen cristiano y mandar a tomar por culo toda relación con el estado.


----------



## OYeah (27 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno. Eso es así pero también es cierto que no fue nada hasta los años 60. Ni siquiera la SS creada en los 40 fue gran cosa. España de 1900 a avanzados los 50 no gastaba más del 10-12% del PIb en lo público y la atención social era residual. En los presupuestos de los años 30 no hay partidas para pensiones fuera de las clases pasivas del Estado y no habia ni siquiera ministerios "sociales" entonces. Pero esto es común a muchos paises, los sistemas universales de SS son concesiones de posguerra a las poblaciones en todo Occidente, antes no las había en general y España estaba especialmente atrasada en eso.
> 
> La SS toma su actual forma con las leyes de 1963 y 1967, de hecho las cotizaciones alcanzaron en 1967 niveles parecidos a los actuales y un reparto empleador/empleado también muy similar.
> 
> Los años de 1945 a 1973 son conocidos como "loa treinta gloriosos" porque en todo Occidente fueron muy buenos, en España la particularidad estuvo en que los últimos 40 y los 50 fueron peores y los 60 y primeros 70 bastante mejores que en países "de nuestro entorno", pero sin nada muy destacable considerando el bajo nivel de partida.




Todo ello fueron concesiones al populacho para que no se volcara en la izquierda bolchevique, que en aquellos años tenía muchísima fuerza y tirón.

Esas concesiones fueron financiadas por el oro negro, que pegó una patada arriba enorme a toda Europa. Daba igual si fascistas o demócratas o social demócratas o lo que fuera, toda Europa se regó con el petróleo. El caso de Noruega es paradigmático: eran más pobres que nosotros, que ya es decir.

Ahora que no hay "enemigo rojo", lo que queda del oro negro va a servir para financiar una sociedad distópica, una Agenda que va a barrer la clase media y todo gobierno identitario y díscolo. Entonces con cuatro barriles nos mantendrán en la supervivencia y nadie se atreverá ni será capaz de mover un dedo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

Guerra civil española y franquismo en color. 3 documentales ayer en TVE muy interesantes, manipulando la historia por los rojos.


A pesar del sesgo ideológico y la manipulación habitual, vale la pena ver estos 3 documentales que están en la web de Televisión española. Para quien no tenga ni idea de lo que pasó es una buena aproximación. Para los expertos volverán a confirmar lo sinvergüenzas que son quienes guionizan y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Dic 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> No se, con el franquismo creo que había bastantes más libertades que ahora,



Claro que sí majete!


----------



## pacomer (27 Dic 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Exacto. Lo de ahora es una degeneración absoluta. Obviamente no se levanta a un país de la ruina como hizo Franco sino se hacen las cosas muy bien.



De hecho el franquismo lo hizo tan bien que hasta hace poco el R78 ha estado viviendo de las rentas dejadas por el Régimen de Franco. No ha superado económicamente al franquismo en nada, al contrario ha empeorado todos los indicadores importantes y hundido al país año tras año en todos los rankings. De 8 potencia industrial a 16 en 2023 y cayendo a plomo como cabrones.

Es lo lógico, si tienes material humano al cargo de ministerios como la cajera vocinglera y semianalfabeta bolivariana, lo normal es que el país se hunda en la inmundicia.


----------



## Nut (27 Dic 2022)

El caso es que Franquito.Asi lo llamaba el putero ladrón canalla de su amadísimo rey Alfonso Xlll.

HUNDIO A ESPAÑA EN LA MISERIA Y EL HAMBRE.


----------



## Progretón (27 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305524
> 
> 
> Una película de aquella época, nada complaciente con los "maravillosos años 50"
> ...



A lo mejor, pedazo de mierda, por que no tienes ni puta de lo que hablas y, en particular, no había tanta censura como nos quieren hacer creer.

Anda, ¡si en tiempos de Franco la delegación de RTVE en Cataluña hasta emitía programación en catalán!









Primera emisión de un programa en catalán | RTVE


El 27 de octubre de 1964 se pudo ver por primera vez una programa en catalán: la obra de teatro La ferida lluminosa.. Todas las noticias en RTVE.es



www.rtve.es





¿Pero no era Franco un censor, además de un implacable persecutor del idioma y cultura catalanas?


----------



## Galvani (27 Dic 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Y si hubieramos seguido con Franco incluso manteniendolo vivo (en apariencia) metiendole un palo para sujetarlo por el culo igual llegábamos a ser 1º potencia mundial.
> 
> A lo que ha llegado burbuja.
> 
> ...



No. Franco no era un puto títere inútil como todos los de detras, que son tan inútiles de aliarse con los más revolucionarios y muertos de hambre y ser una ONG además de robar. Haría caso a quien manejaba los hilos de la economía mundial pero no compares a alguien que trajo prosperidad con los hijos de puta estos que roban y te hunden encima.


----------



## REDDY (27 Dic 2022)

No quiero franquismo ni tampoco lo que hay ahora.

En el término medio está la virtud, como siempre.


----------



## Tin Rope (27 Dic 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Osea que solo se salvan los que tienen asco a los de más.
> 
> Tu no eres facha, eres tonto.



No tenemos asco a los demás, tenemos asco a la escoria creciente, que llegado un punto de clímax absorbe todo el mundo. "Los demás" se vuelven miserables. El sistema los vuelve miserables y ellos se abrazan al sistema.
No es culpa de quien tiene repulsión de la mierda, que la mierda no le guste. La mierda es para las moscas.

Ahora hazte mirar porqué tú tienes asco al que le da asco la mierda. Gracias por lo de tonto, que un indecente te llame tonto es una medalla que gustoso llevo al pecho.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (27 Dic 2022)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> BROOOTAL
> 
> Los parques llenos de niños cuidados por sus madres sonriendo felices.
> *
> Las mujeres de hoy en día, a asesinar a sus hijos a la clínica abortista, al baño del tugurio a comerle la polla a Mohammed por una raya de speed y a gritar al 8M machete al machote y sola y borracha quiero volver a casa*



Es el progreso nene!!!! Aunque yo no veo que avance la sociedad, nos habrán mentido los narizotas? No, imposible, que ellos son muy buenos que me lo han dicho las pelis de Hollywood.


----------



## Pepeprisas (27 Dic 2022)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro que sí majete!



Te pongo mi mensaje completo para ver si lo interiorizas y después no te llevas chascos con tu "democracia superguay progresiva"

No se, con el franquismo creo que había bastantes más libertades que ahora, y ni que decir tiene que la calidad de vida era infiniiiiiiitamente mejor.
Antes si decidían cerrarte un negocio porque no les caías bien pues te lo cerraban y de paso te daban 2 ostias.
AHORA cierran TODOS los negocios, y te quitan lo poco que te quedaba mientras te sonríen y te acarician la cabecita.
Que quieres que te diga, prefiero el franquismo que por lo menos no te vuelven majareta, que así pasa, el índice de suicidio no para de subir.
Os dan con los datos en la puta jeta y seguís emperrados en repetir la PROPAGANDA. Pero que se le va a hacer, son taaaaantas repeticiones resonando en vuestros cerebros que ya no sabéis ni dónde estáis


----------



## Tin Rope (27 Dic 2022)

pacomer dijo:


> Había más democracia con Franco, se le denominaba orgánica, se hacía por tercios en las Cortes y en el tercio de la familia se podía presentar cualquier cabeza de familia con la única condición de que no fuera un comunista perroflauta vagonetas.
> 
> Comparemóslo ahora con las cortes, congreso de la partitocracia del. R78: sólo representan a partidos de listas cerradas, donde se cuela la basura más tironukeable del país, donde el jefecillo viruelo de turno elige a dedo a sus di-putitas y el que se mueva se va a la puta calle.
> Exacto, había más.representatividad del pueblo con Franco. Aparte de que las leyes fundamentales se daban a votar en Referendum. Cuántos putos referendums, salvo el de la OTAN y amañado, se han dado con el puto R78?. El de la constitucion del 78 fue realizado con las leyes franquistas.
> ...



"Era mejor la democracia de Franco". Ése es el mensaje que das. Reclamas democracia, estáis inoculados de ese germen que os han inyectado desde infantes. "Las bondades de la democracia son incuestionables, pero es que ahora no hay democracia" decís. Osea asumis, habéis sido abducidos por la secta " democracia". Gritais democracia, ansiais democracia, no sabéis lo que es democracia. Su perversión, la falacia intelectual de "un sistema democrático". La democracia es el sistema más frágil del mundo y decadente. Pero no podéis verlo porque nada más habéis visto las sombras del fuego en al cueva debes salir a cielo abierto y ver la luz, para desechar ese grotesco idilico de sombras que nos han inyectado en vena. No puedes tomar decisiones en base a la turba. Reduzcamoslo a una organización pequeña, digamos un bar. El gerente del bar no puede hacer lo que diga la mayoría, puede consultar que preferencias y gustos tienen y luego él determinar que conviene al sistema. Es de perogrullo, en ningún bar se hace lo que diga los clientes. Se hace lo que ellos quieren, sino quiere chapar por qué se queda sólo, pero el gerente debe saber lo que quieren, que sea sostenible. Pero es el gerente con su olfato y sus buenas decisiones, la que hace que venga la peña, en ningún caso cana hacer lo que diga los que voten en una consulta. La consulta debe ser en todo a quien tenga criterio e interés en la viabilidad del bar, y todo supeditado a la última decisión del gerente, que de ella va que el bar tenga que chapar o se convierta en referencia y éxito en el barrio.

Lo mismo ocurre en una nación. Alguien, el que sea, un rey, un caudillo, como fue toda la historia humana decidía lo que ocurría en la nación y el éste estaba interesadisimo en tomar las mejores decisiones y que fructíferera sus dominios. Y en último extremo sus súbditos se podían amotinar y derrocarle, que no era otra forma más que de "sujetarse" a la hora de tomar las mejores decisiones. Él decidía quien eran sus consejeros y a quien hacer caso. Sobre él caía el peso de la sostenibilidad de la nación. No se quitaba cada cuatro años, para que sus motivaciones fueran robar lo máximo posible, más aún se constituía en herencia su reinado para tener la mejor nación que trasmitir a su prole. Así no quería dejar una nación tensa o pobre a su hijo primogénito. Su posesión era su reino. Igual, que como tú posesión es tu casa o tu familia y tomas las decisiones para su mejor desarrollo, aunque tu hijo no comprenda porque le exijes un sacrificio, un esfuerzo y una comprensión de la situación personal en que transcurre tu familia. Tu hijo no te ha de cuestionar, sino comprender, y darte confianza para fortalecer tu familia. En la antigüedad, por causa de la pobreza(su baja productividad) esas energías eran muy delicadas, prácticamente todo el esfuerzo se dedicaba a la supervivencia, a que hubiera un palto de comida en la mesa. Tienes que erradicar de tu mente que la pobreza era por el arbitrio de la maldad/bondad del rey. El rey sólo quería bien para su reino, independiente que tome puntualmente malas decisiones y lo sufriera el pueblo, pero estaba encorsetado a tomar buenas decisiones y que así hubiera cierto confort social donde él descansaba. Su incentivo era dar prosperidad al pueblo y eso estaba encorsetado. Fíjate que diferente a como nos lo han contado.

Antes de la revolución industrial, el margen que tenían los reyes era ninguno. Sólo había miseria. Y aún así había valores, honra, pudor, vigor, etc. No había salud, porque no había agua potable sanitaria, y esas cosas diezmaban también el desarrollo, un simple antibiótico y agua potable, y alcantarillado hubieran fructificado las naciones, pero no la democracia. La democracia antes no existia porque es invisble es un suicidio humano, es un derroche social y hundir a la humanidad. 

Todo esto fue posible gracias al agua potable, unos simples antibióticos, y las máquinas de explosión, los barcos a vapor primero, los procesos industriales en cadena, el efecto red, carreteras, maquinaria agrícola, etc. Cuando todas esas cosas se implantaron es que la familia (nación) se volvió insolente, malcriada y malagradecida y se hundió en al miseria y quisieron quitar al padre de familia (o rey) e infundieron el "amor a la democracia"(lobotomizacion).

En el franquismo, gloriosa época española, no había democracia pese a que se organizarán cierta infraestructuras para tomar conciencia ciertas instituciones sagradas por aquéllas (la familia) y se comprometieran con las dificultades del gobierno de la la nación, a modo de tomar consciencia, pero las decisiones las tomaba el caudillo. Como debe ser. Un caudillo consagrado en servir a España y a los españoles, que daba la cara y tomaba ala decisiones en última instancia y debía rodearse de los mejores asesores. En eso estaba encorsetado para nuestro gozo. Lo que vino después fue un despropósito. Y el resto que el damos es el de hijo malcriado. Y al ruina es lo que susbsigue. Y no "que no agua realmente una democracia". A la democracia no la queremos, la gente sensata, ni en pintura. Es el enemigo de la humanidad número 1. Es el demonio(la manifestación en el palco social viene dado por la democracia.


"Vi una de sus cabezas(de la bestia) como herida de muerte, pero su herida mortal fue sanada; y se maravilló toda la tierra en pos de la bestia, y adoraron al dragón que había dado autoridad a la bestia, y adoraron a la bestia, diciendo: ¿Quién como la bestia, y quién podrá luchar contra ella? También se le dio boca que hablaba grandes cosas y blasfemias; y se le dio autoridad para actuar etc"

Un extracto del apocalipsis, el dragón es la democracia, que le da poder a la bestia (comunismo) que había sido herida de muerte(URSS, Cuba y tal) y se vuelve. A dar autoridad para el combate final(neocomunismo que ves, intervencionismo atroz).


A ver si salimos de la Matrix, la de verdad. No pidáis más democracia por el amor de Dios. El que lee entienda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Dic 2022)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Te pongo mi mensaje completo para ver si lo interiorizas y después no te llevas chascos con tu "democracia superguay progresiva"
> 
> No se, con el franquismo creo que había bastantes más libertades que ahora, y ni que decir tiene que la calidad de vida era infiniiiiiiitamente mejor.
> Antes si decidían cerrarte un negocio porque no les caías bien pues te lo cerraban y de paso te daban 2 ostias.
> ...



Mis cojones 33


----------



## FROM HELL (27 Dic 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> "Prueba" a poner tu mensaje en la epoca franquista, cambiando progre por franquista y luego explicas lo de libertad en aquella epoca y ahora...



Mi mensaje se basa en datos reales. En la época franquista también podías publicar mensajes usando datos reales. 

Lo que tú quieres decir es que en la época de franco no se podía hacer apología de la basura comunista. 

Prueba a hablar de franco desde un altavoz mediático a ver lo que tardas en que te saluden los tribunales de la PSOE. Presentate como partido político franquista a ver qué pasa. 

Haz un saludo "fascista". Que suene el cara al sol en un estadio de fútbol. 

Que libertad dices que tengo ahora ?


----------



## Alex001 (28 Dic 2022)

A todas las familias, sino es que eran vagos y delincuentes, les fue bien. Pues sí coche, piso y apartamento en la playa no es estado de bienestar en los años 70 tocate los huevos. Ahora no estamos también alejados de esos países que mencionas? Mira los salarios.


----------



## Alex001 (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Barruno (28 Dic 2022)

Pillo sitio en 1957.


----------



## Vorian (28 Dic 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> Mi mensaje se basa en datos reales. En la época franquista también podías publicar mensajes usando datos reales.
> 
> Lo que tú quieres decir es que en la época de franco no se podía hacer apología de la basura comunista.
> 
> ...



¿Franco acataria la actual Constitucion? Dependiendo lo que respondas podria o no presentarse como un movimiento politico mas actualmente. Dura lex, sed lex.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (28 Dic 2022)

f700b dijo:


> me Han saltado las lágrimas,
> ni un moro, negro o pancho.



Porque, por entonces, era al revés: ejpañoles que habían emigrado a países moros, panchos e incluso cayuqueros.


----------



## kopke (29 Dic 2022)

La ciudad sin moros, ni negros.

Mucho mejor multicultural.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (29 Dic 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> No. Franco no era un puto títere inútil como todos los de detras, que son tan inútiles de aliarse con los más revolucionarios y muertos de hambre y ser una ONG además de robar. Haría caso a quien manejaba los hilos de la economía mundial pero no compares a alguien que trajo prosperidad con los hijos de puta estos que roban y te hunden encima.



Los títeres de ahora solo quieren dineros. Pedrito, Macroncito, Zelenskito quieren vivir bien jodiendo al resto. 

Y los que lo tienen se llaman USA y la UE a través de sus FED y BCE que imprimen papelitos para que todo dios que los acate se haga rico.


----------



## f700b (29 Dic 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Porque, por entonces, era al revés: ejpañoles que habían emigrado a países moros, panchos e incluso cayuqueros.



En esa época se salía a europa.
a africa?
A sudamericana se fue en el siglo 19 principios del 20


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Dic 2022)

Vorian dijo:


> "Prueba" a poner tu mensaje en la epoca franquista, cambiando progre por franquista y luego explicas lo de libertad en aquella epoca y ahora...



Mi padre era comunista de aquellas, afiliado al PCE. Hombre, para pegar propaganda subversiva había que ir con tiento, pero se hacía vida normal. Un día atropelló y mato a una señora que era madre de un militar de alta graduación, la guardia civil le pidió los datos ¿para donde va? ¿para la coruña? esté localizable… y ya. En la URSS lo hubieran ejecutado de aquellas.


----------



## waukegan (29 Dic 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> Recordad que el IVA no existía en ese tiempo. Había un respeto por la propiedad privada brutal, como manda, nunca mejor dicho, el mandamiento del NO ROBARÁS.



El iva no empezó a cobrarse en España hasta 1986. En su lugar existían impuestos a determinados productos de importación (proteccionismo) y "al lujo". Por ejemplo, destilados alcohólicos, tabaco, automóviles, obras de arte, yates, etc. Eran tipos muy altos, superiores al 30, 40 o 50%.


----------



## waukegan (29 Dic 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno. Eso es así pero también es cierto que no fue nada hasta los años 60. Ni siquiera la SS creada en los 40 fue gran cosa. España de 1900 a avanzados los 50 no gastaba más del 10-12% del PIb en lo público y la atención social era residual. En los presupuestos de los años 30 no hay partidas para pensiones fuera de las clases pasivas del Estado y no habia ni siquiera ministerios "sociales" entonces. Pero esto es común a muchos paises, los sistemas universales de SS son concesiones de posguerra a las poblaciones en todo Occidente, antes no las había en general y España estaba especialmente atrasada en eso.
> 
> La SS toma su actual forma con las leyes de 1963 y 1967, de hecho las cotizaciones alcanzaron en 1967 niveles parecidos a los actuales y un reparto empleador/empleado también muy similar.
> 
> Los años de 1945 a 1973 son conocidos como "loa treinta gloriosos" porque en todo Occidente fueron muy buenos, en España la particularidad estuvo en que los últimos 40 y los 50 fueron peores y los 60 y primeros 70 bastante mejores que en países "de nuestro entorno", pero sin nada muy destacable considerando el bajo nivel de partida.



Exacto. La gente hace atribución de causa sin analizar nada.

De hecho las cosas empezaron a ir mejor económicamente cuando Franco abandona la idea de la autarquía y pasa por el aro de ceder soberanía con la instalación de las bases americanas en suelo nacional tras los acuerdos de Madrid en 1953, siguiendo el plan de estabilización de 1959 y el boom de los 60. Aquello fue la puntita. En 1982, ya nos metieron el capullo entero con el PSOE y su entrada en la OTAN. Ahora mismo, ya nos pueden hacer fist fucking de ese si les da la gana, y lamentablemente, no ya con el consentimiento sino con el agradecimiento de buena parte de la población.

Recomiendo mucho la lectura del libro Soberanos e Intervenidos de Joan Garcés, que relata bastante bien el historial de intervenciones extranjeras desde siempre, pero especialmente como desde 1700, a raíz de la guerra de sucesión, a partir de la cual, con el ascenso de los Borbones al trono español, los intereses de nuestro país pasan a un segundo plano frente a los de Francia, y como llevamos más de 3 siglos así, cuando no Francia, Inglaterra, Alemania, la URSS o Estados Unidos, cada vez peor y peor, independientemente de que hayamos tenido monarquías, dictaduras o "democracias".

Con la mejora tecnológica, los medios para controlar, estabular y ordeñar a la población aumentan de forma exponencial, y de eso no nos va a salvar nadie. Lo único que nos queda es resistir contra toda esperanza.


----------



## frangelico (29 Dic 2022)

waukegan dijo:


> Exacto. La gente hace atribución de causa sin analizar nada.
> 
> De hecho las cosas empezaron a ir mejor económicamente cuando Franco abandona la idea de la autarquía y pasa por el aro de ceder soberanía con la instalación de las bases americanas en suelo nacional tras los acuerdos de Madrid en 1953, siguiendo el plan de estabilización de 1959 y el boom de los 60. Aquello fue la puntita. En 1982, ya nos metieron el capullo entero con el PSOE y su entrada en la OTAN. Ahora mismo, ya nos pueden hacer fist fucking de ese si les da la gana, y lamentablemente, no ya con el consentimiento sino con el agradecimiento de buena parte de la población.
> 
> ...



En los automóviles creo que era el 33% y aparte había aranceles. Mi padre siempre ha tenido importados salvo un 600 que compró con 20 y pocos años y se queja de los muchos impuestos que llevaban los coches que a él le gustaban.


----------

